# 9-year-old girl sexually assaulted in chinatown library



## Grandia (May 22, 2010)

Someone please stop the world, i want to get off





> NEW YORK (WPIX) - New York City Police are looking for a man they say sexually assaulted a child inside a public library.
> 
> According to detectives, the assault happened on May 6 at around 5 p.m. inside the Seward Park Library located at 192 East Broadway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2010)

It;s always a white, middle-aged man.


----------



## Lupin (May 22, 2010)

I'm not too surprised though. Events like these happen a lot in the society these days.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 22, 2010)

Why do people actually have to post articles like this? It's not really proper news and the NF BAWWW bandwagon will go and post ways about how the criminal should be executed.


----------



## Smokahontas (May 22, 2010)

Pedophiles. They are childless bastards.


----------



## Draffut (May 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Why do people actually have to post articles like this? It's not really proper news and the NF BAWWW bandwagon will go and post ways about how the criminal should be executed.



No, he shouldn't be executed.

He should be flayed every day for a year.


----------



## Zhariel (May 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Why do people actually have to post articles like this? It's not really proper news and the NF BAWWW bandwagon will go and post ways about how the criminal should be executed.



He should be forced to join NF as punishment. 


And executed?


----------



## Xyloxi (May 22, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> No, he shouldn't be executed.
> 
> He should be flayed every day for a year.



No, he should have his cock nibbled off by guinea pigs so he can't offend again.


----------



## Rubi (May 22, 2010)

Disgusting. I have no respect for people who does any kind of sexual assault. There should have been security cameras. What the heck do old guys see in underaged girls?


----------



## Totalus (May 22, 2010)

Wow...That's horrible...


----------



## colours (May 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Why do people actually have to post articles like this? It's not really proper news and the NF BAWWW bandwagon will go and post ways about how the criminal should be executed.



his dick should be cut up and served in your soup


----------



## vivEnergy (May 22, 2010)

kinda looks like LoudAgreat


----------



## Xyloxi (May 22, 2010)

vivEnergy said:


> kinda looks like LoudAgreat



I think you're on to something there, he does live in NYC as well!


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 22, 2010)

Well it not safe anywhere these days. Poor little girl. I hope they find the guy.


----------



## dreams lie (May 22, 2010)

Lou is touching 9 year old girls?!


----------



## martryn (May 22, 2010)

The funny thing is, despite these comments, most people on the forums are against the death penalty.


----------



## Xenuftw (May 22, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> Disgusting. I have no respect for people who does any kind of sexual assault. There should have been security cameras. What the heck do old guys see in underaged girls?



Himself?

Honestly these people are just disgusting and deserved to be locked away for the remainder of their lifetime.


----------



## TSC (May 22, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> What the heck do old guys see in underaged girls?



I'm going take a guess and say that the attracted to "cuteness"(kinda like why a lot of people love the loli animu girls with big doe eyes) or vulnerability of the girl which is really whole main reason why we have age consent.

Even if the girl wanted had sex with older guy, the guy would still be at fault because an adult knows(or should know) better and should have better judgment. Why it's mostly white middle age men? I dunno why majority is white but i'd imagine it's middle aged men because at that point in their life, their sexual urge is limited and they still craving to have more sex (like any male animal). It's harder score hot babe(unless you have fame and money)at that point probably so they go for something much "easier" for them to get a hold of.

That's my guess. I could be wrong though.


----------



## red hawk (May 22, 2010)

The second any old guy asks what colour my underwear is I'm getting the fuck outta there. Especially if I'm nine. I'm a little confused why she didn't really react to his first question.


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2010)

Guys got balls, going for lolis in Chinatown. 

Especially since those places are always infested with guys like this.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 22, 2010)

Disgusting. I hope someone shoots him on the streets. 

Men...


----------



## Satsuki (May 22, 2010)

That is horrible  He deserves to be gutted like a fish


----------



## Floory (May 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> No, he should have his cock nibbled off by guinea pigs so he can't offend again.



This! I don't think some criminals (e.g. paedos) should get the death penalty, tis too good for them.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 22, 2010)

Death penalty for groping?

lol


----------



## Xyloxi (May 22, 2010)

Floory said:


> This! I don't think some criminals (e.g. paedos) should get the death penalty, tis too good for them.



You do realise I wasn't being serious? I'm totally against the death penalty/torture in situations like this, it's simply inhumane.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (May 22, 2010)

BAAAAWWWWW


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Why do people actually have to post articles like this? It's not really proper news and the NF BAWWW bandwagon will go and post ways about how the criminal should be executed.



This is a good point.



PinkHeartsYellowStars said:


> Pedophiles. They are childless bastards.



Never heard of Joseph Fritzl, have you?

Honestly, why do people always bash pedophiles everytime someone molests a child. Might as well insult homosexuals, every time a man gets raped by another one.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> No, he shouldn't be executed.
> 
> He should be flayed every day for a year.



:ho:ho:ho



Hangatýr said:


> It;s always a white, middle-aged man.



Never heard of the babyrapists in South Africa?


----------



## Porcelain (May 22, 2010)

That's disgusting.

Look at what this world has become.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2010)

execution? naaaahhh... eye for an eye bitch.. i hope he gets groped by a 7 foot 3 roided tranny  


with all seriousness, should get lifetime.. the poor girl must still be getting nightmares.. 


lolis are kinda different though....


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Disgusting. I hope someone shoots him on the streets.
> 
> Men...



How about some originality. Instead crucify and torture this little sexist bitch, istead of the child molester. The other guy will get whats his anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 22, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> How about some originality. Instead crucify and torture this little sexist bitch, istead of the child molester. The other guy will get whats his anyway.



*haha*, yes, I'm_ so_ sexist. 

*91% of rape victims are female* and 9% are male, *with 99% of the offenders being male.*

It's men that are the larger portion of rapist, gonna try and deny that fact, buddy?


*Grow up.*


----------



## Xyloxi (May 22, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> *haha*, yes, I'm_ so_ sexist.
> 
> *91% of rape victims are female* and 9% are male, *with 99% of the offenders being male.*
> 
> ...



You had no reason to complain about men, it's not like men are responsible for rape in general. Only a very small percentage of men are rapists, it'd be as ridiculous as complaining about white people as a white man committed the crime.


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> *haha*, yes, I'm_ so_ sexist.
> 
> *91% of rape victims are female* and 9% are male, *with 99% of the offenders being male.*
> 
> ...



Even if that was true (it isn't) that would be because of the obvious physical advantage of men over women. It's like saying humans are better than Kryponians because they don't incinerate cities with their heat vision: they don't because they can't. Not to mention, the fact that men are not as much as a bitch to seduce, it's not like women have to resort to that. 
Furthermore, most male rape victims remain silent about it because of  Last time I read in the news that a woman molested a man, the police officers laughed at him. What a surprise that this statistic is so skewed. 

Furthermore we aren't talking about rape here, he just groped her and in this case, the victim was a child. Sexual abuse of children is far worse than regular sexual assault.

But even if all this was bullshit: how many men in this world do you think actually did rape children and how many of them despise everyone that has anything to do with it? You grouped all men into a subsection that the overwhelming majority of men hate. 

Saying you're not sexist, would be like saying, a man who goes "black people " after reading that a black guy has mugged, raped or killed someone (yes, black people are disproportionately part of such crimes in USA), is not racist.


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Disgusting. I hope someone shoots him on the streets.
> 
> Men...
> Pedophiles...



Fix'd to remove sexism


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> You had no reason to complain about men, it's not like men are responsible for rape in general. Only a very small percentage of men are rapists, it'd be as ridiculous as complaining about white people as a white man committed the crime.



Did you not see the statistics I just provided? 

But you're right, the oh so sexist comment of "Men..." is very offending. I apologize men. 



Aokiji said:


> Even if that was true (it isn't) that would be because of the obvious physical advantage of men over women. It's like saying humans are better than Kryponians because they don't incinerate cities with their heat vision: they don't because they can't. Not to mention, the fact that men are not as much as a bitch to seduce, it's not like women have to resort to that.
> Furthermore, most male rape victims remain silent about it because of  Last time I read in the news that a woman molested a man, the police officers laughed at him. What a surprise that this statistic is so skewed.
> 
> Furthermore we aren't talking about rape here, he just groped her and in this case, the victim was a child. Sexual abuse of children is far worse than regular sexual assault.
> ...




Sensitive, aren't we? But don't worry, once women start raping and molesting children, I'll be saying, *"Women..."* just like I did with men. 

But, thank goodness women aren't the majority of rapists.


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Did you not see the statistics I just provided?
> 
> But you're right, the oh so sexist comment of "Men..." is very offending. I apologize men.
> 
> ...



Admitting your faults is a very manly thing to do, better not keep that up unless you want to grow a penis


----------



## Vanity (May 22, 2010)

Wow....very disturbing....the boldness of that guy.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 22, 2010)

Wait....Ishinoue was just providin' the facts...ya'll upset `bout that? Why?

I don't see sexism in her post, just statistics. But I guess that's just me. Its not like she can change what's really goin' on in the world.


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

It is funny that people in this thread are insulting a subgroup of people to death, while being moderated by some of them 

And you don't get it do you? Screw. The. Statistics. She is misandric and the fact that you fail to recognize it show in what of a sorry state this world is.

She accused us, because some random subhuman decided to grope a child in the library.


----------



## Juno (May 22, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> You are a misandric cunt and I hope you get groped in the subway, by some ugly bitch.





Aokiji said:


> How about some originality. Instead crucify and torture this little sexist bitch, istead of the child molester. The other guy will get whats his anyway.



Funny how in the woman-rapes-man threads, generalised derisions of 'women' are aplenty and manage to slide past without such explosive anger from champions of equality such as yourself. 

Moral of the story: Making snide remarks about 'women' is normal discourse. Making snide remarks about 'men' makes you a misandric cunt who deserves to be assaulted and tortured. Thanks for the consistency, guys, and the next time you see someone making derogatory comments about women, I'm sure you'll attack them likewise without hesitation instead of joining in with the always hilarious 'make me a sammich' gags.


----------



## Mintaka (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Terra Branford (May 22, 2010)

> It is funny that people in this thread are insulting a subgroup of people to death, while being moderated by some of them
> 
> And you don't get it do you? Screw. The. Statistics. She is misandric and the fact that you fail to recognize it show in what of a sorry state this world is.
> 
> She accused us, because some random subhuman decided to grope a child in the library.



Dude....you seriously need to go and read the statistics, because you obvioulsly don't understand why she posted that.

I doubt she's saying _all_ men are like that, okay. Its not being sexist if she provides statistics about that. Its ridculous.

Now stop acting like a child and take it like a man. 
And by that, I mean go do some research on the matter.


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2010)

Can we _please_ get back to the topic at hand?

Why didn't this little girl know kung-fu?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 22, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> Can we _please_ get back to the topic at hand?
> 
> Why didn't this little girl know kung-fu?



Probably because she's nine. 
She ain't Will Smith's kid, ya know. 

I wonder what will happen to the guy who did it...probably five years in jail and then he's released to do it again.


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

Juno said:


> Funny how in the woman-rapes-man threads, generalised derisions of 'women' are aplenty and manage to slide past without such explosive anger from champions of equality such as yourself.
> 
> Moral of the story: Making snide remarks about 'women' is normal discourse. Making snide remarks about 'men' makes you a misandric cunt who deserves to be assaulted and tortured. Thanks for the consistency, guys, and the next time you see someone making derogatory comments about women, I'm sure you'll attack them likewise without hesitation instead of joining in with the always hilarious 'make me a sammich' gags.



Wait. You are not comparing obvious jokes like the old, sarcastic sammich jokes to a person genuinely ing at men for one dipshit.  You just aren't.

It's not like there aren't gazillions of feminists around the world and feminism is pretty much the cool thing when being modern. Also, what the fuck are you talking about? Such threads usually entail people laughing and making jokes about the mans expense.

I don't really feel to defend women as much because there are thousand other dipshits that are eager to destroy everything misogynist that exists in this world. There is market saturation for this demand. I can't say the same for this. 

I remember a thread, for example, in some forum where a guy (probably still in his teens) innocuously asked about the pros of raising a daughter since he listed various cons and couldn't think of any upsides. (technically, his points contained alot of feminist rhethoric) Cue people telling him to cut of his genitals. 

Or how women non-ironically blame the entire male gender for their inability to form stable relationships and don't get called on it. (very obviously not all of them, but a man doing the same will get teared into. A woman wont)

The fact that you make fun of me for defending equality for men in this area, just proves my point.


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Dude....you seriously need to go and read the statistics, because you obvioulsly don't understand why she posted that.
> 
> I doubt she's saying _all_ men are like that, okay. Its not being sexist if she provides statistics about that. Its ridculous.
> 
> ...



I could point out statistics how black people are more likely to be criminal or to rape too. Still wouldn't make "Black people " any less racist.



Emma Bradley said:


> Probably because she's nine.
> She ain't Will Smith's kid, ya know.
> 
> I wonder what will happen to the guy who did it...probably five years in jail and then he's released to do it again.



 You know how long 5 years are? Ever been in a jail cell? Also, going by your logic criminals should all be erased from existence, since all "might just do it again".


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 22, 2010)

Well, they're kinda criminals that harm others. Why should they be released back into society?

No, wait--don't answer that. Not all criminals are the people that shouldn't be in society, just the crazy killers, rapists, and pedophiles. Bank robbers are just fine IMHO. 

By the way, five years in prison isn't shit to a littler girl/boy being dead *for ever*.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 22, 2010)

> Or how women non-ironically blame the entire male gender for their inability to form stable relationships and don't get called on it.




She never blamed them all, you just started to act like a child and didn't read her posts and assumed her point. 

You were defending men? You were _denying_ what the statistics show just because you were offended.

If it were _reversed_ and you had brought the statistics here, you wouldn't like assumtions of people calling you _sexist_ just because you happened to bring the facts to the table.

If you don't like what they (the statistics) show or being in threads about little girls being raped, then stay out of this kind of discussion, because you are obviously too thin-skinned to handle it.



> I could point out statistics how black people are more likely to be criminal or to rape too. Still wouldn't make "Black people " any less racist.



Sounds like someone is ractist. Always bringing up African Americans. :amazed



> You know how long 5 years are? Ever been in a jail cell? Also, going by your logic criminals should all be erased from existence, since all "might just do it again".



Of course I know, you twit. But letting a rapist out that RAPED a 9 YEAR OLD GIRL back into soceity is WRONG.

Or do you not comprehend that? And yes, nearly all of them do repeat their crimes. AH-DUH! Unless they were bank robbers and other criminals like that, then they know they can't do it again. 

Let's take that diaper off now, Aokiji and debate like adults. Oh wait...I'm not the one _denying statistics_. I guess since those aren't "true" then the rate of murders and death isn't true too, right?


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (May 22, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Of course I know, you twit. But letting a rapist out that RAPED a 9 YEAR OLD GIRL back into soceity is WRONG.
> 
> Or do you not comprehend that? And yes, nearly all of them do repeat their crimes. AH-DUH! Unless they were bank robbers and other criminals like that, then they know they can't do it again.
> 
> Let's take that diaper off now, Aokiji and debate like adults. Oh wait...I'm not the one _denying statistics_. I guess since those aren't "true" then the rate of murders and death isn't true too, right?



He only grabbed her privates... he didn't rape her :/


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Well, they're kinda criminals that harm others. Why should they be released back into society?



Because, who the fuck are you to keep someone incarcerated forever.  



Ishinoue said:


> No, wait--don't answer that. Not all criminals are the people that shouldn't be in society, just the crazy killers, rapists, and pedophiles. Bank robbers are just fine IMHO.



Pedophiles aren't criminals.  



Ishinoue said:


> By the way, five years in prison isn't shit to a littler girl/boy being dead *for ever*.



The girl doesn't seem dead to me. Also, I never said 5 year would be appropriate. But it is funny when people act like 5 years are ridiculously underwhelming, when even a day in jail is like never ending. Also, considering people are acting as if jails aren't filled with asshole guards that have no problem with letting the crime they are hating happen to their inmates. Including the rape this guy would get, 6 months would be more than enough to justly punish the crime of this guy.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (May 22, 2010)

Hmm... maybe it's time to consider giving the children some instructions on what to do in situations like that. A grab in the balls, a kick or something similar.
 And one more thing, how is it that only men are pedophiles?  I've never heard of a women p*d*p****. That's interesting.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 22, 2010)

> By the way, five years in prison isn't shit to a littler girl/boy being dead for ever.




No duh, Sherlock, she ain't dead. But again you didn't get the point....did you? 



> He only grabbed her privates... he didn't rape her :/


Sexual assualt. Molestation. All the same.

5 years is not enough. If he had gone any further, she would have lost things she would NEVER be able to get back. You know that rape victims suffer mental problems afterward? They actually go to the lengths of blaming themselves for what happened. The victim loses a lot, something 5 years won't account for when you lose something FOREVER.



> Pedophiles aren't criminals.




Its against the LAW! If you do it, you become a criminal. 

But...imainge it as your own daughter.

Would you honestly not say *anything* if they were giving the rapist of your daughter 5 years?


----------



## Xyloxi (May 22, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> No duh, Sherlock, she ain't dead. But again you didn't get the point....did you?
> 
> 
> Sexual assualt. Molestation. All the same.



So? It's not like he raped her or anything, I doubt being grabbed in the manner she was is going to scar her for life.



> 5 years is not enough. If he had gone any further, she would have lost things she would NEVER be able to get back. You know that rape victims suffer mental problems afterward? They actually go to the lengths of blaming themselves for what happened. The victim loses a lot, something 5 years won't account for when you lose something FOREVER.



If she was raped I'd be inclined to agree with you, but she wasn't you can't incarcerate someone for something they didn't do. Grabbing someone's crotch is in no way the same as rape, thus it shouldn't be treated as rape legally.




> Its against the LAW! If you do it, you become a criminal.
> 
> But...imainge it as your own daughter.
> 
> Would you honestly not say *anything* if they were giving the rapist of your daughter 5 years?



There's nothing illegal about being a paedophile, unless you're advocating the use of thought police? Paedophilia should not be a crime in itself as it doesn't cause any harm, it's wrong but you can't incarcerate someone for their thoughts.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 22, 2010)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> He only grabbed her privates... he didn't rape her :/



Well, then. He should be excused than. *Because, he only touched her privates.*


----------



## Xyloxi (May 22, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Well, then. He should be excused than. *Because, he only touched her privates.*



That's still bad, but it's not like he raped her. You've basically spun this article out to be some kind of Josef Fritzl style rape case in the way you're describing it as opposed to what actually happened. A man touches a girls privates, which is bad so he should be punished but five years is completely ridiculous.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 22, 2010)

Wow...just wow. I never thought I'd see the day when people talk and think this way.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You don't even fucking care that it was a *little girl*. "OH! Its okay! He didn't get to rape her *yet*, might as well let him go! So he can go and find another child. YAY! YAY! YAY FOR SUCH RETARDED THINKING! YAY!



> So? It's not like he raped her or anything, I doubt being grabbed in the manner she was is going to scar her for life.



It does, you sound very ignorant right now. You obviously need to put the hat on that makes you think like a child. Children aren't suppose to have adults touching their privates OR raping them. Just because he didn't get to go through with it doesn't mean its okay. But I'm arguing with an insane person who thinks its okay -- because that's what you're saying right now. That its not THAT bad because he didn't get to rape her *yet*. *Y.E.T*.



> If she was raped I'd be inclined to agree with you, but she wasn't you can't incarcerate someone for something they didn't do. Grabbing someone's crotch is in no way the same as rape, thus it shouldn't be treated as rape legally.



Okay...yes, yes....let's let him go, yes? Release him back into the world where he can find another little girl who might not be lucky enough to be touched on the privates -- The next victim can end of *DEAD*!



> There's nothing illegal about being a paedophile, unless you're advocating the use of thought police? Paedophilia should not be a crime in itself as it doesn't cause any harm, it's wrong but you can't incarcerate someone for their thoughts.


:amazed:amazed:amazed

Oh...oh my god....really? Oh shit! Do you surrpot sexual relationships with children? Is that why you're saying this? Really, I'd like to know, because I can't think of anything that would make this sort of thinking okay. 
Really? Causes...caues no harm? What the hell are you talking about? 

Do you even know what Pedophilla is? Because I'm beginging to think you don't. I'll explain for you.

Being a p*d*p**** is when an older and or younger person, feels sexually attracted to a younger child and seeks sexual relationships with them. They will often go for children under puberty, or just about to hit it.

And then they *force and trick* the child to have sex, therefor commiting a crime. Which makes *PEDOPHILLA a crime*.

You have to be pretty fucked up to think otherwise.



> That's still bad, but it's not like he raped her. You've basically spun this article out to be some kind of Josef Fritzl style rape case in the way you're describing it as opposed to what actually happened. A man touches a girls privates, which is bad so he should be punished but five years is completely ridiculous.



Its still a harmful, abusive, sexual ACT AGAINST A CHILD! A CHILD!

Oh my god....I've never talked to such a sick person on the internet before. I think I'm gonna hurl.

I gotta go speak with a sane person to feel better. Or I might just end up fucked up in the head as well.


----------



## Purgatory (May 22, 2010)

Hrmph, I scoff at those who scream death penanlty without regarding the fact that he could've done _much_ worse than what he did. Most of you say he must be killed out of sheer emotion without logical thinking. This is America, not the Middle East where almost anything gets you killed. I am ashamed of you who are ignorant or their own country's laws. I do not condone this man's actions, but death is too much a sentence. Jailtime and a long period of rehabilitation seems like a worthy punishment. It depends on his performance however within the rehabilitation period and he is a first-time sex offender, so we can't just say "OFF WITH HIS HEAD!" because we cannot simply bear them such a ruling before they commit the act. 

I'm going to end this here because I'm sick of how my own countrymen are willfully ignorant of our justice system. Yes it is in need of a huge overhaul, but this does mean you should quickly judge another fellow man without logical reasoning. As much as I despise this kind of filth, we cannot allow ourselves to degrade to China or the Middle East. 

Anyways, I'm just glad I don't live in the city, too much going on. However there is a chance someone knows this fellow and they will most likely either call the authorities with the information they hold, or they'll whip up some of their vigilante justice...Which seems to be more effective seeing as our police system in general is corrupt as fuck.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (May 22, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Well, then. He should be excused than. *Because, he only touched her privates.*


No one mentioned anything about being excused, Emma was being over-emotional by making a silly statement : touching her privates = rape. 



Emma Bradley said:


> You don't even fucking care that it was a *little girl*. "OH! Its okay! He didn't get to rape her *yet*, might as well let him go! So he can go and find another child. YAY! YAY! YAY FOR SUCH RETARDED THINKING! YAY!


You said that he should be given 5 years, which is the period that is given to rapists. Meanwhile the guy did not rape the girl meaning that he should be given a lesser time in prison. No one even mentioned letting the guy go. 





Emma Bradley said:


> It does, you sound very ignorant right now. You obviously need to put the hat on that makes you think like a child. Children aren't suppose to have adults touching their privates OR raping them. Just because he didn't get to go through with it doesn't mean its okay. But I'm arguing with an insane person who thinks its okay -- because that's what you're saying right now. That its not THAT bad because he didn't get to rape her *yet*. *Y.E.T*.


He still didn't rape her, no matter how much bawwing you do he still didn't rape her. You can't sentence people to longer time in jail because of assumptions. 

By your logic, if a guy was robbing a store and he had a gun but a police officer came in and he ran away, we should charge him for robbery and murder when we catch him. Since he probably would have killed the shopkeeper.



Emma Bradley said:


> Okay...yes, yes....let's let him go, yes? Release him back into the world where he can find another little girl who might not be lucky enough to be touched on the privates -- The next victim can end of *DEAD*!


*yawn* read above.



Emma Bradley said:


> Oh...oh my god....really? Oh shit! Do you surrpot sexual relationships with children? Is that why you're saying this? Really, I'd like to know, because I can't think of anything that would make this sort of thinking okay.
> Really? Causes...caues no harm? What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Do you even know what Pedophilla is? Because I'm beginging to think you don't. I'll explain for you.
> ...



Thinking of having sex with your mum/children/a dog =/= doing the action .



Emma Bradley said:


> Its still a harmful, abusive, sexual ACT AGAINST A CHILD! A CHILD!
> 
> Oh my god....I've never talked to such a sick person on the internet before. I think I'm gonna hurl.
> 
> I gotta go speak with a sane person to feel better. Or I might just end up fucked up in the head as well.



He did a harmful thing against a child. We get it, however the main argument that the guy is making is that he shouldn't be sentenced to the same time as a rapists. There is nothing sick about it or insane about it, just because everyone doesn't share your blood-thirst and loses all reason when it comes to children doesn't make them insane.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> You said that he should be given 5 years, which is the period that is given to rapists. Meanwhile the guy did not rape the girl meaning that he should be given a lesser time in prison. No one even mentioned letting the guy go.



What ruling would your *bleep-bleep-bleep*self give him then? A year? Two years? Six months? Suspended sentence and community service? 3,000 in bail? What ruling would "_you_" think is good enough to punish a man for touching (sexually) a 9 year old girl? Let us look away from the fact that if he wasn't caught, he would have gone all the way through. And if he doesn't get a hard sentence, he'll repeat the act because to them, its alright to touch a child sexually.  



> You said that he should be given 5 years, which is the period that is given to rapists. Meanwhile the guy did not rape the girl meaning that he should be given a lesser time in prison. No one even mentioned letting the guy go.



No, I said 5 years isn't enough. Rape is serious, even more so for a child. Yes, yes, yes "he didn't get to rape yet" I know, stop repeating  yourselves. 



> No one mentioned anything about being excused, Emma was being over-emotional by making a silly statement : touching her privates = rape.


Over emotional about a 9 year old being touched by some sick fuck? Wow...how disgusting of you to even say. I'm sorry I'm not some twisted fuck person like you and would let this disgusting person off with a slap on the wrist because he didn't have the chance to finish what he started.



> He still didn't rape her, no matter how much bawwing you do he still didn't rape her. You can't sentence people to longer time in jail because of assumptions.
> 
> By your logic, if a guy was robbing a store and he had a gun but a police officer came in and he ran away, we should charge him for robbery and murder when we catch him. Since he probably would have killed the shopkeeper.



No you can't put people in jail for something they didn't do, but this is a child and he was going to rape her. All he got to do though, at the time, was touch her privates.

Nope, not my logic. Its your way of acting like a worm to try and justify the sentence of a child rapist because he didn't get to rape her. But we should give him a light sentence so he can go out and force another child. 

Picture yourself as a 9 year old girl/boy. Now picture a 5'9-6'0 male touching your privates or forcing you to have sex. Imagine the pain they'd feel, or how much treatment they'd need after being touched. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



(Now I did have a more frightening vision to put in your head and to see just how SCARRING this kind of thing is to children, but its bad and I don't wish to share it with potential sickos here.)




If you let that sick piece of shit back out on the streets and secretly watch him, he'd go and find another child and rape him or her, AFTER he was done touching their privates. Because that's what Pedophiles do -- they rape children. Its not okay because they have sick fantasies about the children. But as long as they don't have sex and just _touch_ them, we should give them a _few months_ and let them out? Yep, sounds reasonable and sane to me. 



> *yawn* read above.
> 
> Thinking of having sex with your mum/children/a dog =/= doing the action .


First of all, your post had the meaning of dog shit on my shoe. That's how pathetic it was. It made no sense, but was the rambling of an illogical person who thinks a p*d*p**** shouldn't have 5 years because he didn't get to rape the child yet. That's all I saw -- was how ignorant you are.



> He did a harmful thing against a child. We get it, however the main argument that the guy is making is that he shouldn't be sentenced to the same time as a rapists. There is nothing sick about it or insane about it, just because everyone doesn't share your blood-thirst and loses all reason when it comes to children doesn't make them insane.



I wonder what you do at home... *rubs chin* Hmm...I wonder.

If you -- or any other sick person here -- doesn't see anything wrong with this or that he shouldn't have a long time in jail, is a waste of my time. Because I'm arguing with _mentally sick people_.

Children should be taken care of, especially from low-life pieces of shit that touch or rape them.

Just watch this.
[YOUTUBE]1Qa8JKrbSdc[/YOUTUBE]

See what this p*d*p**** has to say? He doesn't see what's wrong with having sex with a 4 year old girl is. Even dumbass Glen Beck knows its bad. 

Good day! (and I don't really mean that, I hope you have a terrible day! ) and I hope for the children's sake, you change your point of view! Because its making me sick to my stomach to read your posts.




I shall take my leave now.


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

Musou-Enrai said:


> Hmm... maybe it's time to consider giving the children some instructions on what to do in situations like that. A grab in the balls, a kick or something similar.
> And one more thing, how is it that only men are pedophiles?  I've never heard of a women p*d*p****. That's interesting.



And people make fun of me for demanding equality for men.



Emma Bradley said:


> Sexual assualt. Molestation. All the same.



Not really. Going by that logic, slapping some woman on the ass is the same as gangraping her with your buddies.



Emma Bradley said:


> 5 years is not enough. *If* he had gone any further, she would have lost things she would NEVER be able to get back. You know that rape victims suffer mental problems afterward? They actually go to the lengths of blaming themselves for what happened. The victim loses a lot, something 5 years won't account for when you lose something FOREVER.



Which makes the entire point moot. 



Emma Bradley said:


> Its against the LAW! If you do it, you become a criminal.



Pedophilia is against the law? That's like saying being insane is against the law.



Emma Bradley said:


> But...imainge it as your own daughter.
> 
> Would you honestly not say *anything* if they were giving the rapist of your daughter 5 years?



Honestly. 5 years isn't really that short. I might've short circuited and bashed the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) head in before that happened, but right now, I think 5 years isn't really that much too low. (although it could be higher, you never know)

Then again, this entire approach is stupid. Because people are so rational and correct when their families are involved, AMIRITE? 

I would do some very irrational shit if my family was involved, which makes the opposite approach much more plausible: imagine it was someone elses daughter you don't give a darn about. That is why judges who have personal ties to a case are relived from the case. It's not the other way round. 



Ishinoue said:


> Well, then. He should be excused than. *Because, he only touched her privates.*



Strawman number 2979724.



Emma Bradley said:


> Wow...just wow. I never thought I'd see the day when people talk and think this way.
> 
> You don't even fucking care that it was a *little girl*



And that makes me that much more smarter than you in this case. I don't think it's ethical to give children that much more worth than adults. Yeah, it's obviously much much much worse than hurting another adult, but this incredible difference in attitude makes me uneasy. Was this subhuman not a child once in his life, will this child not possibly grow up to a subhuman herself? 

People are apparently hardwired to give more worth to cute little things as an evolutionary advantage. (that's why people through human history had no qualms about tossing babies with 3 legs from the cliffs, without any semblance of remorse) That's why nobody would give a shit if some seaworm from the bottom of the ocean goes extinct, but if somebody hurts a kitten, they go apeshit. 

I don't want to be part of such a dumb and mindless way of thinking. 


Now, not that you misunderstand me, I don't think babykillers should be tried like ordinary killers (that was Saufsoldat) But your OMG IT'S A LITTLE GIRL weakens your argument more than it does mine.

I obviously DO care about the fact that it was a little girl (or else, I would've wanted a few months to a year max, not 5 or so years), but you are taking it so far, that I find myself in a position where I am defending a man who grabs a 9 YEAR OLDS PRIVATES. 

Why are you making me do this?  



Emma Bradley said:


> "OH! Its okay! He didn't get to rape her *yet*, might as well let him go! So he can go and find another child. YAY! YAY! YAY FOR SUCH RETARDED THINKING! YAY!



Lol, so much wrong with this post.  What is with this shitty attitude to make sexual harrassment into a full blown rape case? If someone stabs your tires, you don't try him for arson of your house while saying "she didn't get to do it YET". If someone punches another ones face your don't try him for murder, because that would be the next logical step. 

There is a huge difference between getting molested and getting raped and there is no reason to believe that child molesters don't know this simple fact of life. Many people have grabbed someone elses ass (sexual harassment) but much much less people have gone the full route. That's why you can get away with showing Muten Roshi groping Bulma, but would the same thing work with rape? Yeah...just because he did one thing, doesn't mean he would've tried the other.



Emma Bradley said:


> It does, you sound very ignorant right now. You obviously need to put the hat on that makes you think like a child. Children aren't suppose to have adults touching their privates OR raping them. Just because he didn't get to go through with it doesn't mean its okay. But I'm arguing with an insane person who thinks its okay -- because that's what you're saying right now. That its not THAT bad because he didn't get to rape her *yet*. *Y.E.T*.



You're living in a fucking phantasy world.



Emma Bradley said:


> Okay...yes, yes....let's let him go, yes? Release him back into the world where he can find another little girl who might not be lucky enough to be touched on the privates -- The next victim can end of *DEAD*!



Oh shut up.



Emma Bradley said:


> :amazed:amazed:amazed
> 
> Oh...oh my god....really? Oh shit! Do you *surrpot *sexual relationships with children? Is that why you're saying this? Really, I'd like to know, because I can't think of anything that would make this sort of thinking okay.
> Really? Causes...caues no harm? What the hell are you talking about?



lol

READING COMPREHENSION. YOU HAVE IT.

Being a p*d*p**** causes no harm to anyone but yourself.



Emma Bradley said:


> Do you even know what Pedophilla is? Because I'm beginging to think you don't. I'll explain for you.



HAHAHA, this should be good.



Emma Bradley said:


> Being a p*d*p**** is when an older and or younger person, feels sexually attracted to a younger child



No harm done yet.



Emma Bradley said:


> And then they *force and trick* the child to have sex, therefor commiting a crime.



See THIS is the crime. We call these people CHILD MOLESTER/RAPISTS. 



Emma Bradley said:


> Which makes *PEDOPHILLA a crime*



Non sequitur.



Emma Bradley said:


> And then they *force and trick* the child to have sex, therefor commiting a crime.





Emma Bradley said:


> You have to be pretty fucked up to think otherwise.



No you need a dictionary.



Emma Bradley said:


> Its still a harmful, abusive, sexual ACT AGAINST A CHILD! A CHILD!



A CHILD! 

First of all, it's not an act, it's a sexual preference. 

Also, why are you acting like Batman in that episode where he's fighting that guy called Sewer King? That guy lives in the sewers (big suprise) and he has an army of children stealing for him, working for him and in turn he gives them food and protection. he is pretty mean to them and is obviously an asshole but he never hurts them. 

At the end of the episode, Batman catches him and says something to the effect of "I have a code, I don't kill people, but with you it's very difficult"

So according to Batman a guy who never hurt the kids, gave them shelter and whose offenses are being mean to them and using them for his own good deserves death more than massive psychopathic assholes who murder torture and do all crimes under heaven that can possibly be committed?

Seriously, I wouldn't wonder you people would consider a guy who scares his son via the maze game worse than a murderer of a man.



Emma Bradley said:


> Oh my god....I've never talked to such a sick person on the internet before. I think I'm gonna hurl.



Choke on em. 



Emma Bradley said:


> I gotta go speak with a sane person to feel better. Or I might just end up fucked up in the head as well. [



Hey did you know, most of your reviled pedophiles got that thing for kids because they were molested themselves.

You know what this means? 

YOU ARE BASICALLY CONDEMNING THE PEOPLE YOU WANT TO PROTECT SO STRONGLY. The differemce is, this one doesn't have big eyes, a small nose, big head etc and has grown out of that stage. 

Now obviously, even if you are a pedo, you can obviously choose to, i don't know, NOT TO MOLEST CHILDREN. But for those who manage that feat, wouldn't you be the biggest hypocrite? According to science, pedophilia is not a choice, you get it because of traumata in your childhood, yet you wish death on them instead of trying to help them lead a normal life. (I don't really believe that shit, btw, but hey)

What a waste of text.


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2010)

This is starting to get a bit ridiculous


----------



## Terra Branford (May 22, 2010)

@AokIdontgiveafuck: Your post is bullshit, so I'm just gonna say one thing because I have a feeling you rape children, or knows someone who does and would like it to be legal.



> First of all, it's not an act, it's a sexual preference.




Such ignorance...it burns...it burns!

A p*d*p**** has sex with an underage person. That's one crime there. And they commit the crime of rape. That's another crime there.

THEREFORE BEING A p*d*p**** MAKES IT A CRIME! THEY COMMIT CRIMES! AGAINST CHILDREN!

And no, you dumbass piece of shit, I think its bad either way. If you had read my posts, you moron, you would have seen where I said rape (in general) is wrong and should be punished. I see it a little worse for children because they aren't as strong, especially mentally strong.

Now go hit yourself with a hammer until you understand. Or, go get raped by a bigger person and come back and tell me how you think we should go about punishing that said person.



> Not really. Going by that logic, slapping some woman on the ass is the same as gangraping her with your buddies.



Wow, you aren't sounding any better, shithead.


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

You completely ignored what I wrote did you. 

EDIT: I broke someone down. YAY!!


----------



## Terra Branford (May 22, 2010)

Actually, I hate you and wish for the worse.

What's the point in arguing with a piece of shit that doesn't see what's wrong with this situation? A person like you doesn't deserve to live. I hope one day you get what you deserve and have a big, strong, angry, mentally ill man rape you and touch your privates.

Then you'll understand and until then, I say farewell and good day (but not really). Now go watch children and masturbate. Go on, sicko, go! Go now...you can do it!


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Actually, I hate you and wish for the worse.
> *
> What's the point in arguing with a piece of shit that doesn't see what's wrong with this situation?* A person like you doesn't deserve to live. I hope one day you get what you deserve and have a big, strong, angry, mentally ill man rape you and touch your privates.
> 
> Then you'll understand and until then, I say farewell and good day (but not really). Now go watch children and masturbate. Go on, sicko, go! Go now...you can do it!



I see what's wrong with this situation. He is a subhuman. Your move.


----------



## Damaris (May 22, 2010)

why does every thread like this degenerate into the emergence of rape apologists ?


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

Damaris said:


> why does every thread like this degenerate into the emergence of rape apologists ?



There are no rape aplogists here.  

Why does every thread evolve into unfunny valley + the abyss of reading comprehension? With Strawmen raining from the sky


----------



## Damaris (May 22, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> There are no rape aplogists here.
> 
> Why does every thread evolve into unfunny valley + the abyss of reading comprehension? With Strawmen raining from the sky



yeah, i must be mistaking all the times i saw people post that rapists just made "mistakes" or had a lapse in judgement and committed a "bad decision" and we should all coddle them lovingly back to health.

sorry if this thread seems to be full of the same shit


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

Damaris said:


> yeah, i must be mistaking all the times i saw people post that rapists just made "mistakes" or had a lapse in judgement and committed a "bad decision" and we should all coddle them lovingly back to health.
> 
> sorry if this thread seems to be full of the same shit



Hardly. 

I'm sorry, they actually said that?


----------



## Damaris (May 22, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Hardly.
> 
> I'm sorry, they actually said that?



admittedly, i'm also pissed because my former high school just lost the state soccer championship to the same shitheads for the second year in a row :/

and yes, they did.


----------



## Juice (May 22, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Disgusting. I hope someone shoots him on the streets.
> 
> *Men...*





Don't make such bold statement as this. It makes you look like an idiot. Not all men are pedophiles so don't say, "Men..." as if its all men who are like this.


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

Juice said:


> Don't make such bold statement as this. It makes you look like an idiot. Not all men are pedophiles so don't say, "Men..." as if its all men who are like this.



I treid it before buddy, but no, SHE HAS STATISTICS


----------



## Juice (May 22, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> I treid it before buddy, but no, SHE HAS STATISTICS



A lost cause so to speak?


----------



## Momoka (May 22, 2010)

Another case of a creepo...


----------



## Aokiji (May 22, 2010)

Juice said:


> A lost cause so to speak?



Couldn't have said it better myself. At least not when this tired.


----------



## GodOfAzure (May 23, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> *haha*, yes, I'm_ so_ sexist.
> 
> *91% of rape victims are female* and 9% are male, *with 99% of the offenders being male.*
> 
> ...



If you're gonna quote something from wikipedia at least do the whole thing.



> U.S. Bureau of Justice Statistics (1999) estimated that 91% of rape victims are female and 9% are male, with 99% of the offenders being male.  Denov (2004) states that societal responses to the issue of female perpetrators of sexual assault "point to a widespread denial of women as potential sexual aggressors that could work to obscure the true dimensions of the problem."


----------



## tigersage (May 23, 2010)

this kinda shit has to stop damnit some 4 needs to find him and shoot his ............... off.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (May 23, 2010)

Has anybody stopped to think that maybe that dude was sent back in time to scar the girl in someway, because when she grows up she is going to be a whore? But maybe that girl in the future, sends her great grandson back in time to do this. So that she takes care of her body more. 

So hey, maybe that dude deserves a handshake. Thank you dude who groped-the-little-girl-in-order-to-prevent-her-from-becoming-a-whore-in-the-future-because-its-his-great-grandmother.


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2010)

That stupid fucker, I hope he gets hit by a bus. 


Also... @Aokiji I hope your children never get to experience this horrors, because I'm pretty sure you will eat each one of the words posted in this thread with tears on your eyes.


----------



## impersonal (May 23, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> It;s always a white, middle-aged man.



Statistics do not show a clear link between race and child molestations.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 23, 2010)

soulnova said:


> That stupid fucker, I hope he gets hit by a bus.
> 
> 
> Also... @Aokiji I hope your children never get to experience this horrors, because I'm pretty sure you will eat each one of the words posted in this thread with tears on your eyes.



That's because people are extremely irrational in these situations, of course I'd be angry in said situation and not able to come to a rational decision if someone were to sexually harass my hypothetical child.


----------



## impersonal (May 23, 2010)

TSC said:


> Why it's mostly white middle age men? I dunno why majority is white but i'd imagine it's middle aged men because at that point in their life, their sexual urge is limited and they still craving to have more sex (like any male animal).


It's usually young males (in their twenties) and whites aren't overrepresented to my knowledge.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> What ruling would your *bleep-bleep-bleep*self give him then? A year? Two years? Six months? Suspended sentence and community service? 3,000 in bail? What ruling would "_you_" think is good enough to punish a man for touching (sexually) a 9 year old girl? Let us look away from the fact that if he wasn't caught, he would have gone all the way through. And if he doesn't get a hard sentence, he'll repeat the act because to them, its alright to touch a child sexually.


It's not up to me to give him his sentence it's up to the court if he is caught.
Until you have evidence of such a thing(i.e he would have raped her) you will still sound like an emotional retard.  

The child thing is pretty much the same as that boss in the office who touches his secretary's ass, if he is caught it would be sexual harrasment it would not be rape.

Is it that hard for you to grasp?



Emma Bradley said:


> No, I said 5 years isn't enough. Rape is serious, even more so for a child. Yes, yes, yes "he didn't get to rape yet" I know, stop repeating  yourselves.


Its not rape and you cannot prove the yet. So just shut up and stop sounding like a retard. 






Emma Bradley said:


> Over emotional about a 9 year old being touched by some sick fuck? Wow...how disgusting of you to even say. I'm sorry I'm not some twisted fuck person like you and would let this disgusting person off with a slap on the wrist because he didn't have the chance to finish what he started.






Emma Bradley said:


> No you can't put people in jail for something *they didn't do*, but this is a child and *he was going to rape her*. All he got to do though, at the time, was touch her privates.
> 
> Nope, not my logic. Its your way of acting like a worm to try and justify the sentence of a child rapist because he didn't get to rape her. But we should give him a light sentence so he can go out and force another child.


Irony how I love thee.

So it's the same as the example i mentioned just replace child rapist with thief and rape with murder.

"HE WAS GOING TO KILL HIM IF THERE WAS NO ONE THERE!!!!!!11111" 




Emma Bradley said:


> Picture yourself as a 9 year old girl/boy. Now picture a 5'9-6'0 male touching your privates or forcing you to have sex. Imagine the pain they'd feel, or how much treatment they'd need after being touched.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Appeal to emotion.



Emma Bradley said:


> If you let that sick piece of shit back out on the streets and secretly watch him, he'd go and find another child and rape him or her, AFTER he was done touching their privates. Because that's what Pedophiles do -- they rape children. Its not okay because they have sick fantasies about the children. But as long as they don't have sex and just _touch_ them, we should give them a _few months_ and let them out? Yep, sounds reasonable and sane to me.


Within 3 years of release, 2.5% of released rapists were rearrested for another rape.

And this guy didn't commit rape. But sure lets put them all in jail for life and if possible stone them to death bcuz its a 9 yr old child omg logic should be discarded!!!




Emma Bradley said:


> First of all, your post had the meaning of dog shit on my shoe. That's how pathetic it was. It made no sense, but was the rambling of an illogical person who thinks a p*d*p**** shouldn't have 5 years because he didn't get to rape the child yet. That's all I saw -- was how ignorant you are.






Emma Bradley said:


> I wonder what you do at home... *rubs chin* Hmm...I wonder.
> 
> If you -- or any other sick person here -- doesn't see anything wrong with this or that he shouldn't have a long time in jail, is a waste of my time. Because I'm arguing with _mentally sick people_.


So agree with me, or else you are mentally sick?



Emma Bradley said:


> Children should be taken care of, especially from low-life pieces of shit that touch or rape them.


No one disagreed with that.





Emma Bradley said:


> Just watch this.
> [YOUTUBE]1Qa8JKrbSdc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> See what this p*d*p**** has to say? He doesn't see what's wrong with having sex with a 4 year old girl is. Even dumbass Glen Beck knows its bad.


If I find children attractive, yet I am not a threat to society, and it is merely a sexual preference (just like males finding females attractive doesn't mean all males out there are a threat to society and will rape them) then yes there is nothing wrong with the guy(as in he shouldn't be tryed for rape or put in the sex offenders list) as long as he doesn't harm any child. 

Though its quite the good example of bowing down to authority which am sure you do quite a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

> Because, who the fuck are you to keep someone incarcerated forever.


If they harm someone--they should be incarcerated for forever. 



> Pedophiles aren't criminals.


You're right...pedophiles aren't criminals. But sexual assault on a child is illegal and makes the person a criminal. And that's what this sick fuck did. 



> The girl doesn't seem dead to me. Also, I never said 5 year would be appropriate. But it is funny when people act like 5 years are ridiculously underwhelming, when even a day in jail is like never ending. Also, considering people are acting as if jails aren't filled with asshole guards that have no problem with letting the crime they are hating happen to their inmates. Including the rape this guy would get, 6 months would be more than enough to justly punish the crime of this guy.


Nope. You're wrong. Five hours, five months, five years, if it's not they're entire life, *they didn't pay for what they did*. 

Since I'm not really for the Death penalty I am 100% for keeping criminals of a certain degree(rape and murder) in prison *until the day they die.* 



> So? It's not like he raped her or anything, I doubt being grabbed in the manner she was is going to scar her for life.


You leave that to the 9 year-old girl to decide. It might not scar you in anyway, but to that 9 year old girl it very well could scar her and there's a large probability that it will scar her. 

This is the way I see, if you've never been sexually assaulted at a young age, *don't judge what's going to scar someone else*. Simple as that.



> That's still bad, but it's not like he raped her. You've basically spun this article out to be some kind of Josef Fritzl style rape case in the way you're describing it as opposed to what actually happened. A man touches a girls privates, which is bad so he should be punished but five years is completely ridiculous.


Oh, my God. You do know that forcing a child, against their will, to touch your body is followed by rape, right? 

Better stop this freak now before he actually rapes a little girl, right?  I mean, how the hell are *YOU* going to feel if you find out that this same man goes out and rapes and kills a little girl after this incident? 

Forcing someone to touch your body leads to rape. He's a *sexual deviant*, he needs to be imprisoned before he harms anyone else.



Juice said:


> Don't make such bold statement as this. It makes you look like an idiot. Not all men are pedophiles so don't say, "Men..." as if its all men who are like this.



*Wait*--I'm confused. *What the hell would make you think I cared what you or any one else in this thread thought of me?* 
Men are *99.9%* of the time the rapists, and Males are reported to be the abusers in *80-95%* of the cases. *97%* of offenders who committed violent crimes against children *were male*.

Deal with the facts, budd. 



Aokiji said:


> I treid it before buddy, but no, SHE HAS STATISTICS



You DO know what a statistics sheet proves, right? Do you even know what statistics means? 


GodOfAzure said:


> If you're gonna quote something from wikipedia at least do the whole thing.


Don't use Wikipedia. I use Legal sites. 



> If I find children attractive, yet I am not a threat to society, and it is merely a sexual preference (just like males finding females attractive doesn't mean all males out there are a threat to society and will rape them) then yes there is nothing wrong with the guy(as in he shouldn't be tryed for rape or put in the sex offenders list) as long as he doesn't harm any child.




So, if a person just_ "fantasizes"_ about a* 6 year old girl* doing every sexual-thing he'd want, *that's not wrong? *
But, what happens when the sick fucker fantasizing about little kids is tired of a mere _"fantasy"_ and wants the *real thing*? Is it okay for him to go out and force a little girl to touch him because, god damn it, he needs to get off on somethin' new?

If they fantasize about it, they're going to do the act. Just like what happens when two adults are attracted to each other, *they act on that attraction.*


----------



## Zhariel (May 23, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> *Wait*--I'm confused. *What the hell would make you think I cared what you or any one else in this thread thought of me?*
> Men are *99.9%* of the time the rapists, and Males are reported to be the abusers in *80-95%* of the cases. *97%* of offenders who committed violent crimes against children *were male*.
> 
> Deal with the facts, budd.





I like how you put a spin on it, as if 80% of men were rapists. So, because 2% (Made up number, whatever) of people are rapists, and 99.9% of the 2% are male, men are scum. Although why even respond to you? You already puffed your chest out, claiming you don't care what anyone here thinks about you, as if that makes us think "Well, we can't argue her statistics now! :amazed"




> If they fantasize about it, they're going to do the act. Just like what happens when two adults are attracted to each other, they act on that attraction.



Another statistic of yours? Let me guess, 99.9% of people can't control their thoughts and urges?


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I like how you put a spin on it, as if 80% of men were rapists. So, because 2% (Made up number, whatever) of people are rapists, and 99.9% of the 2% are male, men are scum. Although why even respond to you? You already puffed your chest out, claiming you don't care what anyone here thinks about you, as if that makes us think "Well, we can't argue her statistics now! :amazed"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





All I provided those statistics for is so people in this thread can know that *99.9%* of the rapists are male and* 97%* of offenders who committed violent crimes against children were male.  I am not saying that every man in the world will do this, it's just the *majority* of rapists and pedophiles are of the *male sex. 
*

You boys in this thread can't admit that *99.9% of the rapists are male.* Now--that *doesn't* mean 99.9% of the *male population* are rapists just means that men rape more than women. *Get it now?*

Don't blame me because I brought the facts, blame the people that rape and the people that are pedophiles.  

Honestly, though. I don't think the 99.9% of rapists and pedophiles are men anyway. A real man doesn't have to rape or fantasize about children. The people that *do* rape and fantasize about children, *they're more like the dirtiest of scum a person can find. *

So, even though that disgusting *99.9%* of rapist and pedophiles are of the male sex, *they're not really men in the first place.*


----------



## Mintaka (May 23, 2010)

> So, if a person just_ "fantasizes"_ about a* 6 year old girl*  doing every sexual-thing he'd want, *that's not wrong? *


Thoughtcrime legislation eh?

I fantasize about anthro's quite a bit.  By your logic I'ma get tired of that and go for something else.  ((oh wait they don't exist yet. ))


----------



## Xyloxi (May 23, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> All I provided those statistics for is so people in this thread can know that *99.9%* of the rapists are male and* 97%* of offenders who committed violent crimes against children were male.  I am not saying that every man in the world will do this, it's just the *majority* of rapists and pedophiles are of the *male sex.
> *



That's not because of the male mindset itself, it's because it's far more difficult for a woman to rape someone due to the lack of penis and what not. We probably don't hear about female pedophiles as much due to double standards, if a 30 year old woman has sex with a 15 year old boy, he got lucky with hawt wimmins, but if a 30 year old man has sex with a 15 year old girl he's sick and twisted.




> You boys in this thread can't admit that *99.9% of the rapists are male.* Now--that *doesn't* mean 99.9% of the *male population* are rapists just means that men rape more than women. *Get it now?*



As I said before, that's because women don't have penises and it's somewhat difficult to rape someone with a strap on.



> Don't blame me because I brought the facts, blame the people that rape and the people that are pedophiles.
> 
> Honestly, though. I don't think the 99.9% of rapists and pedophiles are men anyway. A real man doesn't have to rape or fantasize about children. The people that *do* rape and fantasize about children, *they're more like the dirtiest of scum a person can find. *
> 
> So, even though that disgusting *99.9%* of rapist and pedophiles are of the male sex, *they're not really men in the first place.*



How does being a paedophile make someone less of a man? I'm pretty sure being a fully developed male makes you a man, which most paedophiles tend to be. There's far worse people than paedophiles in the world anyway, it's just an easy appeal to emotion, not that I'm saying they're good people.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> Thoughtcrime legislation eh?
> 
> I fantasize about anthro's quite a bit.  By your logic I'ma get tired of that and go for something else.  ((oh wait they don't exist yet. ))



Stop playing stupid.  A child is in reach to the sick freaks that fantasize about them. It doesn't take much for one of the sick fucks to go to a, lets say, *library * and touch kids...just as this sick fucker proved.



> *That's not because of the male mindset itself, it's because it's far more difficult for a woman to rape someone due to the lack of penis and what not.*


*Men still rape more.* No matter what bull shit reason or excuse anyone comes up with.


> We probably don't hear about female pedophiles as much due to double standards,


Speculation.


> if a 30 year old woman has sex with a 15 year old boy, he got lucky with hawt wimmins, but if a 30 year old man has sex with a 15 year old girl he's sick and twisted.


If the man forces sex on that 15 year old girl--*then yes, he is a sick and twisted son of a bitch.* If a women forces sex on a child, she's a sick and twisted son of a bitch too. 



> As I said before, that's because women don't have penises and it's somewhat difficult to rape someone with a strap on.


So, because the men have a body part that can actually inflict the sexual assault, they're excused? Is that what you're saying? 



> How does being a paedophile make someone less of a man? I'm pretty sure being a fully developed male makes you a man, which most paedophiles tend to be. There's far worse people than paedophiles in the world anyway, it's just an easy appeal to emotion, not that I'm saying they're good people.


But you ARE saying they're good people. 
Being a p*d*p**** makes a "man" a lesser man because-wait for it-*THEY'RE FUCKING ATTRACTED TO LITTLE KIDS!*

Pedophiles are right up there with killers and rapists. 
Anybody that can look at real little kids or anime girls that look like this;

*Spoiler*: __ 










People that are attracted to those little girls(or boys) *are freaks.* Out right, creepy, twisted, sick, disgusting mother fucking pieces of shit.

I wanna know, how many of you in here are attracted to little girls in anime or real life? I wanna know so I can steer clear from the freaks.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 23, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> > *Men still rape more.* No matter what bull shit reason or excuse anyone comes up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2010)

Move this to the damned debate corner and QQ there


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 23, 2010)

The man is sick, really really sick. The only good is he didn't get to go all the way.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

> That's because it's a lot easier for a man to rape someone than a woman.


So answer the fucking question--does that mean it's right for the male rapists and pedophiles to do the disgusting things they do?



> Yes, because men are able to they're excused, that's exactly what I was trying to say.


Then, please--tell me what you were trying to say. Because all it looks like you're doing is making an excuse for why men rape more, which is asinine, if you haven't noticed. 


> Being a man is something physical, unless the paedophile sexually assaults people that make them less of a person and *I feel exactly the same from those pictures how I'd feel from grown women. *


Yes, round of applause for this guy everyone.  

Being a man also comes from the maturity level of a man's psyche. Not to mention, it says a lot about a dude when they have to go after little kids because adult, mature women won't touch them even if they were paid. 

And holy shit! Just when I couldn't think this conversation with you could get worse... Did you just say you're attracted to those pictures like you are to pictures of women? Is that what you said?


> The man is sick, really really sick. The only good is he didn't get to go all the way.


Which is exactly what he would have done if he had the chance.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 23, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> So answer the fucking question--does that mean it's right for the male rapists and pedophiles to do the disgusting things they do?



Of course its not, rape in any case is a disgusting act. 




> Then, please--tell me what you were trying to say. Because all it looks like you're doing is making an excuse for why men rape more, which is asinine, if you haven't noticed.



It's not an excuse it's that it's a lot easier for a man to rape someone, seeing as men are generally physically stronger than women.




> Yes, round of applause for this guy everyone.
> 
> Being a man also comes from the maturity level of a man's psyche. Not to mention, it says a lot about a dude when they have to go after little kids because adult, mature women won't touch them even if they were paid.
> 
> And holy shit! Just when I couldn't think this conversation with you could get worse... Did you just say you're attracted to those pictures like you are to pictures of women? Is that what you said?



I disagree, if the person is able to fit into society and provides a functional role they're pretty much an adult. 

Yes, I'm attracted to those young girls in the exact same manner that I am to  pictures of women. Is that a problem?


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

> It's not an excuse it's that it's a lot easier for a man to rape someone, seeing as men are generally physically stronger than women.


So, tell me again. Why the hell are you bringing that up? What's the point of saying "men rape because they can" are you trying to justify it in someway?



> Yes, I'm attracted to those young girls in the exact same manner that I am to pictures of women. Is that a problem?


Well, that depends. Are you attracted to women?


----------



## Xyloxi (May 23, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> So, tell me again. Why the hell are you bringing that up? What's the point of saying "men rape because they can" are you trying to justify it in someway?



I haven't said "men rape because they can", I'm male and I don't rape people just because I'm able to, my point is it occurs more because it is simply easier for men, I am in no way trying to justify rape.



> Well, that depends. Are you attracted to women?


 No, I'm part of the gay mafia.


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

Its allot of Emotional fucks in this thread 

I agree with Aokiji(sorry If i spelled ur name wrong) Ziggystardust,Xyloxi,Caelus,Cynthia

That is all......


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2010)

Gino said:


> Its allot of Emotional fucks in this thread
> 
> I agree with Aokiji(sorry If i spelled ur name wrong) Ziggystardust,Xyloxi,Caelus
> 
> That is all......



Well fuck you too 

I wanted to be on your list


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

> Yes, I'm attracted to those young girls in the exact same manner that I am to pictures of women. Is that a problem?



I wish I could report you where ever you live, because saying that is just disgusting and makes me think you are a p*d*p**** and hunts down children to rape and sexually touch.


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I wish I could report you where ever you live, because saying that is just disgusting and makes me think you are a p*d*p**** and hunts down children to rape and sexually touch.



To be fair, being a p*d*p**** in itself isn't a crime. Actually raping kids is.


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> Well fuck you too
> 
> I wanted to be on your list



Fixed


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2010)

Gino said:


> Fixed



 !**


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

> To be fair, being a p*d*p**** in itself isn't a crime. Actually raping kids is.



Okay, to be fair, in your logic, thinking about murder and desperately wanting to do it is right too. Sure, that person won't *act* on that* impulse* and *urge*. 

Yea, yea. Being a p*d*p**** isn't against the crime. We have to wait for them to rape a child first, right? 

How logical. Let's screw the children over so they can have some big, hefty man (or woman) force to have sex. Yup. Let's wait until they commit the act before we make Pedophiles a crime.

Why do you think that they label these men? Because they ALWAYS act on their urges and goes out to rape a child. 

No matter what you guys say, they will always go out and stalk the children, trick them, give them treats and then rape them. You can't change it, no matter how your mind tries to wrap around some pretty little lies you make up.

Pedophiles *rape*, therefore committing a crime. Pedophiles are wrong, sick, disgusting pieces of trash. They aren't human, they aren't anything. They are lustful freaks who get horny from children. 

And please don't try and compare having sex with children or having sexual fantasies about children, to Gay people or straight people. It makes you look very ignorant and shows you have nothing to argue with. 



> Its allot of Emotional fucks in this thread




Do you ignorant people not know that what makes a point in a fucking debate is EMOTIONS! Emotions make your point! Your view! Your standpoint! How stupid can you guys get?

The sick fucks who rape children have no emotions, just like you lifeless losers. We're sorry we care for the safety and mental healthy of children and don't get horny off their image or appearance. Pedophiles are RAPISTS. They will always rape children because their urges. They want to harm these children. They don't care what the hell happens to the children.

P.S
Yes, all Pedophiles do think its okay. Look at "NAMBLA". They all think its okay. Where is the evidence they don't? Don't post back and say "Its a sexual preference! Its just like being gay!" Waahh! Waahh!



> NAMBLA also calls for "the adoption of laws that both protect children from unwanted sexual experiences and at the *same time leave them free to determine the content of their own sexual experiences."*



Yup! That's perfectly fine! 

Maybe they shouldn't be punished with death, but nothing under 5 years. They've harmed a child, they need to pay for it and not get off so they can go and rape another child.

Peace out, people!


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Yea, yea. Being a p*d*p**** isn't against the crime. We have to wait for them to rape a child first, right?



Yes, this isn't the minority report 

Be grateful for that too, since that movie sucked 

Gotta say though, you seem to know a lot about the mind of a rapist...You're not hiding anything from us, are you? 



> Do you ignorant people not know that what makes a point in a fucking debate is EMOTIONS! calm, rational logic without letting your emotions get in the way.



Fix'd


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 23, 2010)

*disgusting *


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Okay, to be fair, in your logic, thinking about murder and desperately wanting to do it is right too. Sure, that person won't *act* on that* impulse* and *urge*.
> 
> Yea, yea. Being a p*d*p**** isn't against the crime. We have to wait for them to rape a child first, right?
> 
> ...



Proven my point just accuse away I hear Its good for your skin


----------



## Kairi (May 23, 2010)

The world today


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Actually, what the hell would you say if I told I did have experience with it? What would you say if I told I had been raped by some sick fuckin' man?

You'd probably okay it away by saying some `tarded shit.



> Gotta say though, you seem to know a lot about the mind of a rapist...You're not hiding anything from us, are you?



Actually, its called me smart. Any one with a working brain would know this. 

A I'm too young to be a p*d*p****. A p*d*p**** has to be an adult or just reaching 
adulthood. 



> The world today


I know, right? The world is falling apart.


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Actually, what the hell would you say if I told I did have experience with it? What would you say if I told I had been raped by some sick fuckin' man?
> 
> You'd probably okay it away by saying some `tarded shit.
> 
> ...



I wasn't being serious obviously 

Also, this bit explains so much.


----------



## Eboue (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Okay, to be fair, in your logic, thinking about murder and desperately wanting to do it is right too. Sure, that person won't *act* on that* impulse* and *urge*.
> 
> Yea, yea. Being a p*d*p**** isn't against the crime. We have to wait for them to rape a child first, right?
> 
> ...



Idiotic on a few levels.

First of all,  im sure plenty of people think about murder but dont commit it. Does this make them criminals? no it doesnt.

Theres probably plenty of pedophiles, infact i am sure thes alot of them, who never actually molest children.

But my main problem with your posts is that they in someway make it look like its a good idea to arrest someone for thinking something. Which it isnt, its a terrible idea. If you dont act on your desires, you show self control, which is essentially all we have between us and being plain degenerate barbarians. Its terrible to arrest someone or it to be illegal to think something, even if you think they "might" do it in the future.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

They do act on it, though. That's what you aren't getting. You think you know when they go out and what they do when they are out? They can tell you they never touched a child and that child won't say anything because they are children and they easily trust. 

Its not like Pedophiles are like Recovering Alcoholics. They can't change how they think, they act on it and harm children -- all the time.



> I wasn't being serious obviously
> 
> Also, this bit explains so much.


Then get the hell out. You shouldn't be making fuckin' jokes here.


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> They do act on it, though. That's what you aren't getting. You think you know when they go out and what they do when they are out? They can tell you they never touched a child and that child won't say anything because they are children and they easily trust.
> 
> Its not like Pedophiles are like Recovering Alcoholics. They can't change how they think, they act on it and harm children -- all the time.
> 
> ...



You're taking this place far too seriously, if you want actual debate, why in the world would you go to a forum dedicated to a shounen manga?


----------



## Eboue (May 23, 2010)

Yes but what i am saying is not all pedophiles will go onto rape people.


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I wish I could report you where ever you live, because saying that is just disgusting and makes me think you are a p*d*p**** and hunts down children to rape and sexually touch.



I'm sorry, but are you a fucking moron? How the FUCK do we know when said p*d*p**** will regress into what we know as a child molestor? A p*d*p**** is a person who takes an interest in children. Note that the definition of a p*d*p**** doesn't say anything about being in sexual contact with said child. Stop running on your fucking emotions and learn to activate whatever brain cells you have left in that large, hollow, thick skull of yours. It's almost impossible to read your posts on this without wanting to bash your head in with a frying pan. Are you from the US? I just have to ask this, but are you?

We cannot know for certain if they will rape, abduct, or murder the child. Convicting a man who has not committed a crime is ridiculous, what you are thinking is _thoughtcrime_. US Law states we cannot indict a person just by thinking they're going to commit a crime. Give or take probable cause, we cannot just assume just by emotion. We must let logic dictate, we must not revert to our id.


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

^^^^^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GodOfAzure (May 23, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> I'm sorry, but are you a fucking moron? How the FUCK do we know when said p*d*p**** will regress into what we know as a child molestor? A p*d*p**** is a person who takes an interest in children. Note that the definition of a p*d*p**** doesn't say anything about being in sexual contact with said child. Stop running on your fucking emotions and learn to activate whatever brain cells you have left in that large, hollow, thick skull of yours. *It's almost impossible to read your posts on this without wanting to bash your head in with a frying pan.* Are you from the US? I just have to ask this, but are you?



By her standards, you're a murderer, enjoy your time in jail 

Got ya before edit


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

GodOfAzure said:


> By her standards, you're a murderer, enjoy your time in jail
> 
> Got ya before edit



It's not my fault is most of the American populace is filled with bible-thumping emotionally charged morons. The stupidity and ignorance of US law irks the HELL out of me.


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> It's not my fault is most of the American populace is filled with bible-thumping emotionally charged morons. The stupidity and ignorance of US law irks the HELL out of me.



Would u be suprised if I told U I was American well African-American

not all people are like that my man


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Gino said:


> Would u be suprised if I told U I was American well African-American
> 
> not all people are like that my man



Which is why I said MOST Americans. I am too an American, but I like handfuls of others, have common sense and we actually..gasp..READ THE LAW!


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Eboue said:


> Yes but what i am saying is not all pedophiles will go onto rape people.



But they do. There aren't any known Pedophiles that haven't raped a child yet. We'd know about it, or we wouldn't know about Pedophiles.



> It's not my fault is most of the American populace is filled with bible-thumping emotionally charged morons. The stupidity and ignorance of US law irks the HELL out of me.



Yup, damn Americans (who are humans) for having emotions. DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL! DAMN YOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

Why can't we all go out without emotions and rape some children? Why can't we be like this disgusting moron right here and leave behind the one thing that separates us from animals. Oh why can't we? Oh why? If only we ran on the thoughts of having sex with a child.



> Stop running on your fucking emotions and learn to activate whatever brain cells you have left in that large, hollow, thick skull of yours. *It's almost impossible to read your posts on this without wanting to bash your head in with a frying pan. Are you from the US? I just have to ask this, but are you?*



I'm terribly sorry, buddy, were my posts too hard for you to comprehend? Should I make a coloring page for you?  

Are you from England? Russian? Spain? Mexico? Canada? Iraq? Japan? China? Africa? Germany? Austria? Australia? Norway? Green Land? Argentina? Italy? Greece? Brazil? India? New Zealand? Saudi Arabia? Sudan? Chad? Niger? Mali? Libya? Muaritania? Morocco? Algeria? Angolia? Zambia? Malaysia? Thailand? Indonesia? Philippines? Papua New Guinea?

Wait...you can't possible be smart enough to know all of those. 

Asking me where I'm from is retarded. What the hell does that prove anyway? No matter where I'd live, I still think its wrong, jackass. 



> _We cannot know for certain if they will rape, abduct, or murder the child_. Convicting a man who has not committed a crime is ridiculous, what you are thinking is thoughtcrime. US Law states we cannot indict a person just by thinking they're going to commit a crime. Give or take probable cause, we cannot just assume just by emotion. We must let logic dictate, we must not revert to our id.


Exactly my point!

You can't tell me you know that not all Pedophiles don't rape children, there isn't a way of finding out unless we watch that said person, which is invading their privacy. So why allow the chances of having a child rapist amongst society? So they can rape and you can go "Okay, _now_ send that one to the jail." but see, its too late now, the child has been raped.



> You're taking this place far too seriously, if you want actual debate, why in the world would you go to a forum dedicated to a shounen manga?



Actually...were in a different part of the forum that isn't about anime or manga. Its about news.


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> But they do. There aren't any known Pedophiles that haven't raped a child yet.



Kira Yamato 

Oh dear god don't ban me


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Which is why I said MOST Americans. I am too an American, but I like handfuls of others, have common sense and we actually..gasp..READ THE LAW!



I got ya bro u just came across as an asshole my apologies


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Yup, damn Americans (who are humans) for having emotions. DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL! DAMN YOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!
> 
> Why can't we all go out without emotions and rape some children? Why can't we be like this disgusting moron right here and leave behind the one thing that separates us from animals. Oh why can't we? Oh why? If only we ran on the thoughts of having sex with a child.



It's almost like you think I have this inclination that emotions are a bad thing. Look, everyone goes though situations like these with sorrow, worry and anger. It is normal for one to undergo these emotions. However, to purely base your decision on your emotions is not sound. Read my first post on this thread, I do not condone the actions of a child molestor or a sexual offender/assulter of children. 



> I'm terribly sorry, buddy, were my posts too hard for you to comprehend? Should I make a coloring page for you?



This only goes to show your immaturity and further undermines your credibility as a logically thinking person. Keep digging your own grave.



> Are you from England? Russian? Spain? Mexico? Canada? Iraq? Japan? China? Africa? Germany? Austria? Australia? Norway? Green Land? Argentina? Italy? Greece? Brazil? India? New Zealand? Saudi Arabia? Sudan? Chad? Niger? Mali? Libya? Muaritania? Morocco? Algeria? Angolia? Zambia? Malaysia? Thailand? Indonesia? Philippines? Papua New Guinea?
> 
> Wait...you can't possible be smart enough to know all of those.
> 
> Asking me where I'm from is retarded. What the hell does that prove anyway? No matter where I'd live, I still think its wrong, jackass.



Sounds like you're trolling, fellow US citizen if you're even from the US.

Because what you say makes you sound like you're a typical bible-thumping emotionally driven US citizen who has been indoctrinated by catholicism. Also, I laugh at your feeble attempts to ridicule my intelligence. This proves nothing except you cannot keep a conversation on its tracks.



> Exactly my point!
> 
> You can't tell me you know that not all Pedophiles don't rape children, there isn't a way of finding out unless we watch that said person, which is invading their privacy. So why allow the chances of having a child rapist amongst society? So they can rape and you can go "Okay, _now_ send that one to the jail." but see, its too late now, the child has been raped.



You don't know shit. How do you know when someone is going to rape, murder, pillage, or lynch another human being? There are programs for behaviors like these but as I have stated before, indicting a person before they commit any crime is just sheer intolerable. If you want to commit vigilante justice, that's your volition, but you can't expect the authorities who have to follow the American law to just throw someone in the big house just because of assumption. Amongst us any one on here could be a p*d*p**** and they could act as if they aren't. They have done nothing wrong, they have not laid their hands on anyone else in a forceful sexual manner, ESPECIALLY against children. If you don't like how the law in the US is, then move to a country where they will grace your ignorance to no extent. 



> Actually...were in a different part of the forum that isn't about anime or manga. Its about news.



Baka yarou.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

> It's almost like you think I have this inclination that emotions are a bad thing. Look, everyone goes though situations like these with sorrow, worry and anger. It is normal for one to undergo these emotions. However, to purely base your decision on your emotions is not sound. Read my first post on this thread, I do not condone the actions of a child molestor or a sexual offender/assulter of children.



Did I ever say to "purely base your decision on your emotions"? No, I didn't. Instead, you guys keeping post idiotic posts "OH EMOTIONZ LOL LOL LOL"
"Durr, she's got emtion. Durr."

You act like a little whiny brat when you attack someone for using emotions. You can't do one thing without emotion, its IMPOSSIBLE. You need it. Your emotions tell you whatever it is telling _you_ (obviously that -- is raping children is fine.), despite what you think, emotions are controlling you right now. 



> This only goes to show your immaturity and further undermines your credibility as a logically thinking person. Keep digging your own grave.



Yesh? And this isn't immaturity?


> It's almost impossible to read your posts on this without wanting to bash your head in with a frying pan. Are you from the US? I just have to ask this, but are you?



Stop acting like a douchebag and pay attention to your own posts before you throw the "immature" card around. I'm obviously more mature, I don't blame the way someone is thinking over which country they live in 



> Because what you say makes you sound like you're a *typical bible-thumping emotionally driven US citizen *who has been *indoctrinated by catholicism.* Also, I laugh at your feeble attempts to ridicule my intelligence. This proves nothing except you cannot keep a conversation on its tracks.


Aaaaaagaaaaain:


> Stop running on your fucking emotions and learn to activate whatever brain cells you have left in that large, hollow, thick skull of yours. It's almost impossible to read your posts on this without wanting to bash your head in with a frying pan. Are you from the US? I just have to ask this, but are you?


Oh deary? Me a Catholic? Hellz no. 



> They have done nothing wrong, they have not laid their hands on anyone else in a forceful sexual manner, ESPECIALLY against children. If you don't like how the law in the US is, then move to a country where they will grace your ignorance to no extent.


As I've said to you a million times.

PEDOPHILES ALWAYS RAPE! SOONER OR LATER, THEY WILL FIND A LITTLE KID THEY WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH! THAT'S WHY THEY ARE CALLED *PEDOPHILES*! THEY ACT ON SEXUAL URGES TO HAVE SEX WITH A CHILD! THEY THINK ABOUT HAVING *SEX* -- S.E.X -- WITH A CHILD! A CHILD! And then they go and rape some children.

If you can tell me about one p*d*p**** know to man that hasn't raped a child, well then, I'll agree with the part about not all PEDOPHILES are criminal rapists of children. Until them, sorry bucko, they are ALL rapists of children. 



> *If you don't like how the law in the US is, then move to a country where they will grace your ignorance to no extent.*


*giggles*
Here's that ignorance and immaturity you tried to throw around. 

---- On another note.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Here is a good way to imagine the pain a child goes through when raped.
Picture being raped by this guy.

Now picture a beer bottle and how painful it would be.

If you don't want someone to pay for the crime of forcing a child to have sex, someone who is bigger and stronger than them, then there is no point in talking with `tarded people, is there?


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

^^^Were u raped Im fuckin serious.............


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Gino said:


> ^^^Were u raped Im fuckin serious.............





I'm done with you ignorant people. I seriously want to silly slap you with a fish until you can think clearly, but I don't know where you live >.>


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Did I ever say to "purely base your decision on your emotions"? No, I didn't. Instead, you guys keeping post idiotic posts "OH EMOTIONZ LOL LOL LOL"
> "Durr, she's got emtion. Durr."
> 
> You act like a little whiny brat when you attack someone for using emotions. You can't do one thing without emotion, its IMPOSSIBLE. You need it. Your emotions tell you whatever it is telling _you_ (obviously that -- is raping children is fine.), despite what you think, emotions are controlling you right now.



Just because you don't say it doesn't mean you're not thinking it. By how you judge you completely regard logic and law and implement pure emotion (in this instance anyways). Emotions are a good thing but to let them control your beliefs and decisions to such extents are unhealthy. How you get these assumptions and ideas are just hilarious. Emotions are a part of us and tells us what they feel, but without self-control they can go haywire and, it's as my professor says, _bad things can happen_. How you can conceive this notion that even after just telling you, that you still think I support child rapists. your idiocy pertaining to this knows no bounds. Even after I told you that I do not condone these atrocious acts that you seem to think I support what they do. Perhaps my anger got to me, but it's because you refuse to inform yourself of US law. 

I'm going to put this as slowly as possible so your pea-brain can understaind and process the information.

I...do...not....support...child...rapists...I...support..American...law.

Was that good enough for you? I sure do hope so, because even someone with half a brain could.



> Yesh? And this isn't immaturity?



As I've stated before; perhaps my emotions have gotten the best of me but it was only because of your inane ignorance regarding how laws are in this country. You must inform yourself how the justice system works (in theory anyways..) You show great amounts of immaturity, after reading the article your mind immediately says "KILL HIM!" without second thought. Am I right? However, you do not stop to think about the logistics of how the system works, you only think of how *you* want it to work. That in itself is SELFISH mind you.



> Stop acting like a douchebag and pay attention to your own posts before you throw the "immature" card around. I'm obviously more mature, I don't blame the way someone is thinking over which country they live in



Read above paragraph. 



> As I've said to you a million times.
> 
> PEDOPHILES ALWAYS RAPE! SOONER OR LATER, THEY WILL FIND A LITTLE KID THEY WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH! THAT'S WHY THEY ARE CALLED *PEDOPHILES*! THEY ACT ON SEXUAL URGES TO HAVE SEX WITH A CHILD! THEY THINK ABOUT HAVING *SEX* -- S.E.X -- WITH A CHILD! A CHILD! And then they go and rape some children.
> 
> If you can tell me about one p*d*p**** know to man that hasn't raped a child, well then, I'll agree with the part about not all PEDOPHILES are criminal rapists of children. Until them, sorry bucko, they are ALL rapists of children.



I'm going to quote Merriam-Webster's Dictionary just so you know what a p*d*p**** REALLY means.

p*d*p****:



> Pronunciation: \ˌpe-də-ˈfi-lē-ə, ˈpē-\
> Function: noun
> Etymology: New Latin
> Date: 1906
> : sexual perversion in which children are the preferred sexual object



And just to be safe...

Perversion:



> Pronunciation: \pər-ˈvər-zhən, -shən\
> Function: noun
> Date: 14th century
> 1 : the action of perverting : the condition of being perverted
> 2 : a perverted form; especially : an aberrant sexual practice *OR* interest especially when habitual





> an aberrant sexual practice *OR* interest especially when habitual





> sexual practice *OR* interest especially when habitual





> *OR*



It may not be the best definition, but it surely beats the fuck out of Wikipedia and Google. See that word "or"? That means one of the other. Not all pedophiles regress to child molestors, so don't knock down the door, don't jump the gun for one second. Think before you speak, look before you leap.



> *giggles*
> Here's that ignorance and immaturity you tried to throw around.



The only ignorance I see is yours, which is glowing brighter than the sun itself.


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I'm done with you ignorant people. I seriously want to beat you with a fish until you can think clearly, but I don't know where you live >.>



...Why a fish?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> ...Why a fish?



Its funny. 
And then you smell like fish 

You're right....I should probably edit lol


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I'm done with you ignorant people. I seriously want to beat you with a fish until you can think clearly, but I don't know where you live >.>



Stop spewing bullshit and answer the fucking question.............


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

I would also like to add that MMA has nothing to do with this. This coincides with what I said earlier about keeping the topic at hand relevant.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

> ^^^Were u raped Im fuckin serious.............


I fucking was.


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> I fucking was.



Please tell me you don't have the same way of thinking that Emma person has. Please tell me you have a little more common sense. It is truly a tragedy for such one to go through what seemed like hell, but please understand I am going by what the law states and what the judicial system should follow. I in no manner support this disgusting behavior, that of which goes to the most disgusting form of human life..the child molestors. They are the death of innocence..


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Please tell me you don't have the same way of thinking that Emma person has. Please tell me you have a little more common sense. It is truly a tragedy for such one to go through what seemed like hell, but please understand I am going by what the law states and what the judicial system should follow. I in no manner support this disgusting behavior, that of which goes to the most disgusting form of human life..the child molestors. They are the death of innocence..



I don't have sense because I want child rapists...to pay?
Wow...just...just...wow. 

Sense is too know when something *goes too* far. I'm sorry you have extreme compassion for the child rapists known as Pedophiles and obviously have none for the children who pay for their acts.


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> I fucking was.




Then Im going to tell u what I was going tell her STAY THE FUCK OUT THE CONVO IF 
Youre not going to use Logic Over *Emotion*.............. If u were then I forgive u for sprewing retarded shit earlier


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Gino said:


> Then Im going to tell u what I was going tell her STAY THE FUCK OUT THE CONVO IF
> Youre not going to use Logic Over *Emotion*.............. If u were then I forgive u for sprewing retarded shit earlier



You are a piece of shit. Go die.

Why the hell....why would your fucking forgiveness mean anything, you loser?


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Please tell me you don't have the same way of thinking that Emma person has. Please tell me you have a little more common sense. It is truly a tragedy for such one to go through what seemed like hell, but please understand I am going by what the law states and what the judicial system should follow. I in no manner support this disgusting behavior, that of which goes to the most disgusting form of human life..the child molestors. They are the death of innocence..




To be completely honest, I don't know your point of view on this thing.

All I know is when someone is attracted to something they're going to act on it. I'd rather not take the chance of letting some freak roam around kids until one day, he snaps and really wants one to sleep with, and then we have either a raped dead kid or just a raped kid. 

*Better to nip it in the bud before the bud nips you.*



Gino said:


> Then Im going to tell u what I was going tell her STAY THE FUCK OUT THE CONVO IF
> Youre not going to use Logic Over *Emotion*.............. If u were then I forgive u for sprewing retarded shit earlier



You really are an ignorant life-form, aren't you?

Telling me, that I have no opinion in the matter is the most asinine thing a person could ever say. You're making up excuses for people that harm others and that fantasize about it...

There is...no need to debate with someone as closed minded as you or anyone that agrees with that way of thinking.


----------



## Zhariel (May 23, 2010)

I got breaking news: Thread needs to be fucking closed.


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I don't have sense because I want child rapists...to pay?
> Wow...just...just...wow.
> 
> Sense is too know when something *goes too* far. I'm sorry you have extreme compassion for the child rapists known as Pedophiles and obviously have none for the children who pay for their acts.



Good Lord you're fucking stupid. If you refuse to use logic and knowledge of the law in the US, then you should not be shielded by my emotions and what I think of your overly right-winged beliefs. I'm going to tell you this one last time, and if you don't get it you will labeled as a god damned imbecile (to me anyways).

I do not in any way advocate the rape, murder, beating, abduction, or napping of a child. I would never in a million years let someone even touch another child with evil intentions. I have emotions, I have a soul, and I have a conscience. It pisses me off knowing so many kids have to go through with this, that they later in life re-live every moment in their wake and in their sleep. I cannot fathom how it must be, but I know that having to have the same recurring nightmare over and over would be torture. It is a disgusting and vile act to commit against the innocent, those who have a pure view of the world, those who have yet to understand everything all around them.

That being said, I believe in the Constitutional and American law. I do not believe a person should be convicted because of suspiscion because that kind of action is unjustified and unlawful. I'm not saying we need to wait untill it happens, I'm saying that it is *uncertain* if and when a criminal offense will be committed. We do not know when, where, how or why such an act would be done, all we know is what has been done, and we try to prevent it. Flawed or not, it is how our American society and law works. If you heavily question our law in theory, or even in practice, then you sure as hell do not belong in America. Actually, you do, because you are a part of a group with your same mindset, you just need to collect all those people and stay with them so as to not force your opinions down anyone else's throata.

I'm done with your intolerable behavior, and with my last emotionally driven self, I have the right to call you a fucking dumb bitch. Good day.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I got breaking news: Thread needs to be fucking closed.



Are you a mod/admin?


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> You are a piece of shit. Go die.
> 
> Why the hell....why would your fucking forgiveness mean anything, you loser?





Ishinoue said:


> To be completely honest, I don't know your point of view on this thing.
> 
> All I know is when someone is attracted to something they're going to act on it. I'd rather not take the chance of letting some freak roam around kids until one day, he snaps and really wants one to sleep with, and then we have either a raped dead kid or just a raped kid.
> 
> ...



Omg U both are fucking Idiots!!!!!!! I mean really Oh shit I saw the sig now I understand


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2010)

This thread has gotten far too serious and is in serious need of more Big Trouble in Little China references :taichou


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> There aren't any known Pedophiles that haven't raped a child yet. We'd know about it, or we wouldn't know about Pedophiles.



That is the worst argument ever.

Let me explain why.

We have situation in which there is an EXTREME social stigma around paedophilia to the point that is has transcended the natural stigma around murder and violent behavior. This means that anyone who would "come out of the closet" would basically doom thelselves to social ostracism or even lynching. In short: It is impossible to come out of the closet.

This, in turn, means that the only known paedophiles will be criminals because any paedophile who is not a rapist has not come out of the closet.

Secondly we also know for a fact that there are paedophiles who have not raped children anyway, unlike what you claim. Most of these would be those arrested for crimes that have nothing to do with raping children and those who have gone voluntarily to seek psychological help.

I will clarify that what I'm saying is not that we should accept rape of children (or anyone for that matter), but that we should reject the stigma around the paraphilia itself.


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> To be completely honest, I don't know your point of view on this thing.
> 
> All I know is when someone is attracted to something they're going to act on it. I'd rather not take the chance of letting some freak roam around kids until one day, he snaps and really wants one to sleep with, and then we have either a raped dead kid or just a raped kid.
> 
> *Better to nip it in the bud before the bud nips you.*



I know there are people who feel strongly against the pedophiles, the rapists, the murderers and the like, but all I can say is that we cannot justify untill we are certain. This does not mean we should let a child be taken by some freak, but the point I'm trying to make is that we don't know who could be the next child molestor. We don't know who has sexual urges for children, we *just don't know*.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

Gino said:


> Omg U both are fucking Idiots!!!!!!! I mean really Oh shit I saw the sig now I understand



The grammar mistakes in your post are of a large amount, C3-PO 

What sig, you ignoramus?


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Gino said:


> Omg U both are fucking Idiots!!!!!!! I mean really Oh shit I saw the sig now I understand



Gino, do not condemn them for their opinions. Although they may differ strongly from others, that does not give you the right to insult them, especially the one who first-hand experienced such a tragedy. You will not understand if you do not use your empathy to put yourself in their shoes.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> I know there are people who feel strongly against the pedophiles, the rapists, the murderers and the like, but all I can say is that we cannot justify untill we are certain. This does not mean we should let a child be taken by some freak, but the point I'm trying to make is that we don't know who could be the next child molestor. We don't know who has sexual urges for children, we *just don't know*.



I do understand that. But, the chances of someone being attracted to something and NOT acting on it, are extremely low.

At least you have that decency to understand how it is for people who went through it.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Gino said:


> Omg U both are fucking Idiots!!!!!!! I mean really Oh shit I saw the sig now I understand



Holy shit man...I can't...wow, there are no words to describe a spineless piece of trash like you. I can only ask...do you rape children? Oh wait...why am I asking? I have a feeling you do, and if not,  you have fantasies about. What a nasty, piece of trash. Nasty, nasty, nasty!  

Yay! Purgatory is leaving! No more ignorance! Yay!

Ishinoue, Caelus is a friend. He doesn't want anyone to get in trouble, right Caelus?


----------



## Zhariel (May 23, 2010)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> That is the worst argument ever.
> 
> Let me explain why.
> 
> ...




Let's not ignore this valid point ^ I want to hear the rebuttal.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

I'll throw that "argument" to the gutters later. I have to go now. And to be honest, this thread makes me want to vomit on my PC. 

Bitch out.


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> I do understand that. But, the chances of someone being attracted to something and NOT acting on it, are extremely low.



Eh, I'm going to have to disagree there.

I had a huge crush on my best friend for years, but I never acted on those emotions because I knew there could be consequences and I could regret it greatly.

Also my love for Gackt, I'd never fly over to Japan and rape him, even if he is a sex god and quite possibly the most beautiful man alive.

In a world where there are no consequences and where people have no self-restraint, you'd be absolutely right.

Just the thought of going to jail is enough to make some guys clench their asses in fear.


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> I do understand that. But, the chances of someone being attracted to something and NOT acting on it, are extremely low.
> 
> At least you have that decency to understand how it is for people who went through it.



Low or not, there are people who are able to control those urges and to keep them dormant. It takes someone without decency, without self-control to act upon their id. Do note that there are people who would never in their life harm a child even with such a sick fetish. All I'm asking is that you please see my side of things in a calm manner and to understand and interpret the law.


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Gino, do not condemn them for their opinions. Although they may differ strongly from others, that does not give you the right to insult them, especially the one who first-hand experienced such a tragedy. You will not understand if you do not use your empathy to put yourself in their shoes.



U miss the point entirely I never once said or tried to defend the sick fuck of
the child molester to begin with but when u get to a point when u tell me Im a low-life form or piece of shit because I dont agree with there views it childish and stupid. oh and by the way they are basically doing the same shit u quoted me about....  *Anyway*Its bullshit plain and simple....


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Gino said:


> U miss the point entirely I never once said or tried to defend the sick fuck of
> the child molester to begin with but uhen u get to a point when u tell me Im low-life form or pice of shit because I dont agree with there views it childish and stupid. oh and by the way they are basically doing the same shit u quoted me about....  *Anyway*Its bullshit plain and simple....



I'm not taking sides, I'm only saying that although you have differing views, you should not insult them, or at least try not to and to keep your emotions restrained.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Low or not, there are people who are able to control those urges and to keep them dormant. It takes someone without decency, without self-control to act upon their id. Do note that there are people who would never in their life harm a child even with such a sick fetish. All I'm asking is that you please see my side of things in a calm manner and to understand and interpret the law.



Purgatory, what we're trying to say is that most of the Pedophiles always act on their urges. If they never acted on them, we wouldn't feel the way we feel now.

There are many Pedophiles around and we have yet to find one that never acted on such urges. And if they didn't, they would later. But if they never did, then we're not talking about them, we're talking about the Pedophiles that actually touch a child or have sex with them.

@Gino:
You were telling a rape victim to technically get out it, stop crying and don't let experiences shroud her judgment and to stay out of a part of forum because she was raped. You were acting like a impolite, rude monstrous person, if I can even call you that. 

People make their decisions on experience and emotions. And then they mold that into a _logical _result. Which is when the "non emotion" part comes in. Debates don't start on logic, they start on emotions, feelings, experiences and then they shift into the form of logic. They can't start off by themselves of people just saying the same thing over and over again. 

*if that made sense. I need to learn to rephrase my sentences better


----------



## Damaris (May 23, 2010)

ITT a cafe thread full of people talking at each other, who would have imagined it?


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> *H**oly shit man...I can't...wow, there are no words to describe a spineless piece of trash like you. I can only ask...do you rape children? Oh wait...why am I asking? I have a feeling you do, and if not,  you have fantasies about. What a nasty, piece of trash. Nasty, nasty, nasty!*
> 
> 
> 
> Ishinoue, Caelus is a friend. He doesn't want anyone to get in trouble, right Caelus?





Emma Bradley said:


> I'm done with you ignorant people. *I seriously want to silly slap you with a fish until you can think clearly, but I don't know where you live* >.>





Emma Bradley said:


> *You are a piece of shit. Go die*.
> 
> *Why the hell....why would your fucking forgiveness mean anything, you loser*?





Ishinoue said:


> To be completely honest, I don't know your point of view on this thing.
> 
> All I know is when someone is attracted to something they're going to act on it. I'd rather not take the chance of letting some freak roam around kids until one day, he snaps and really wants one to sleep with, and then we have either a raped dead kid or just a raped kid.
> 
> ...



u were saying ....fuck that u insult me I insult u Its only fair And what was the reason Because I dont agree with there views


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Purgatory, what we're trying to say is that most of the Pedophiles always act on their urges. If they never acted on them, we wouldn't feel the way we feel now.
> 
> There are many Pedophiles around and we have yet to find one that never acted on such urges. And if they didn't, they would later. But if they never did, then we're not talking about them, we're talking about the Pedophiles that actually touch a child or have sex with them.
> 
> ...




I agree I came off as an asshole I apologize..........


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

I can't remember who it was that said because a person has had it happen to them, that their too emotional to have a unbias view on this whole debate.

Does that mean gays are to emotional to have a view on gay rights? What about black and black rights? Are they too emotional to have any views on the issues that involve them? 

If you say rape victims are too emotional to have a view, then that must mean you feel blacks and gays are too emotional also.


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Purgatory, what we're trying to say is that most of the Pedophiles always act on their urges. If they never acted on them, we wouldn't feel the way we feel now.
> 
> There are many Pedophiles around and we have yet to find one that never acted on such urges. And if they didn't, they would later. But if they never did, then we're not talking about them, we're talking about the Pedophiles that actually touch a child or have sex with them.



Always? That's a misconception. As Kojiro stated, telling people you're a p*d*p**** would mean social suicide. You would be shunned, ostracized, socially communicated from the rest of the society/community you reside in. It is those who do act on their urgers that do not admit their growing sexual urge for children so much so that they feel as though they need have that kind of contact with a child. 

I'm not saying if most pedophiles become molestors or are able to restrain, as it is too gray to tell (at least from my perspective). It's as I've told the other one, it is only because we do not know who will commit these acts, we just do not know. All we do and will ever know is what happens afterwards. It is too early to tell who will and who won't commit these acts.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Gino said:


> u were saying ....fuck that u insult me I insult u Its only fair And what was the reason Because I dont agree with there views


You insulted a person over views and being raped. We insulted you for insulting a victim.

Although someone here or someplace else said "Two wrongs don't make a right, they make a left."


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

@IshinoueWhere the fuck Is this coming from I give up U win she wins fuck it......... fuck it  and by the way Im black so miss me with that shit.......


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

Gino said:


> @IshinoueWhat the fuck Is this coming from I give up U win she wins fuck it......... fuck it  and by the way Im black so miss me with that shit.......



So you're emotional about black rights...does that mean someone of another race can come up to you and say "Since you're black, you're too emotional about the issue" and then disregard your view simply because you have a direct tie to the issue at hand?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

> Always? That's a misconception. As Kojiro stated, telling people you're a p*d*p**** would mean social suicide. You would be shunned, ostracized, socially communicated from the rest of the society/community you reside in. It is those who do act on their urgers that do not admit their growing sexual urge for children so much so that they feel as though they need have that kind of contact with a child.
> 
> I'm not saying if most pedophiles become molestors or are able to restrain, as it is too gray to tell (at least from my perspective). It's as I've told the other one, it is only because we do not know who will commit these acts, we just do not know. All we do and will ever know is what happens afterwards. It is too early to tell who will and who won't commit these acts.



Not really, if they are so confident in their ability to not rape a child  and hold the urges back, then they won't be shunned. I wouldn't shun them. I wouldn't leave my children alone with him, or anyone really, but I wouldn't shun him. If he knew how to control himself and didn't speak to me or about having fantasies of a 4 year old, then I wouldn't shun them.

But every known p*d*p**** will rape, its a matter of time. There are some who don't act on it, but they will certainly abuse the child in another form -- porn, fantasies, touching their privates...things like that.


----------



## Damaris (May 23, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> I can't remember who it was that said because a person has had it happen to them, that their too emotional to have a unbias view on this whole debate.
> 
> Does that mean gays are to emotional to have a view on gay rights? What about black and black rights? Are they too emotional to have any views on the issues that involve them?
> 
> If you say rape victims are too emotional to have a view, then that must mean you feel blacks and gays are too emotional also.





She's one of my favorite bloggers, and although the post starts about something else (rape jokes) she does address the nature of rape victims, and what right they have to address those issues.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Damaris said:


> She's one of my favorite bloggers, and although the post starts about something else (rape jokes) she does address the nature of rape victims, and what right they have to address those issues.





I don't think that's who she meant...


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Purgatory, what we're trying to say is that most of the Pedophiles always act on their urges. If they never acted on them, we wouldn't feel the way we feel now.



But the thing is "we" don't necessarily feel what "we" feel for a logical or even sensible reason. I recall the public lynchings of blacks or the witch hunts.



Emma Bradley said:


> There are many Pedophiles around and we have yet to find one that never acted on such urges.



They exist. Read my post a few posts up. You seem to have ignored it.



Emma Bradley said:


> And if they didn't, they would later.



But you can't know because not everyone will act the same way.

If we use the label paedophile as an example, in order to claim that you KNOW that every paedophile will rape a child, then you will, infact, need to know that every paedophile in existance has raped a child, and you do not know that.

There are multiple reasons for why you do not know. You have to take into account false accusations, unreported rapes and general uncertainty.

The second problem is that it is statistically IMPOSSIBLE for every paedophile to commit rape in his or her lifetime anyway because if we assume that paedophilia is, for example, hereditary then some people will be born a paedophile. If they die in childhood they will not have been able to rape a child before their death and that in turn means that we have a paedophile who has not yet raped a child (if we assume that he would have done so anyway).



Emma Bradley said:


> But if they never did, then we're not talking about them, we're talking about the Pedophiles that actually touch a child or have sex with them.



To translate it into plain english, what you're saying is the following: "If a paedophile never raped a child, then we're not talking about him. We're talking about the paedophiles that raped a child."

You're trying to find some kind of statistical result out of a sample pool which you have intentionally biased by eliminating any samples from the pool which do not agree with your initial hypothesis.

If you want to be able to say something relevant about a certain group you must know the behavior of the entire group, not just of a certain subset which might be selected for by something other than normal distribution.


----------



## Damaris (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I don't think that's who she meant...



i know
but it's a great blog, i've met a lot of other survivors through it, and i think she certainly ought to read it at least, given that the post concerns the issues she was discussing on here, and harriet j has incredible insights on rape and its place in society/how society reacts to it. i consider her blog a bonafide learning tool, and even if she doesn't choose to read it, maybe someone skimming through this thread will, and come to understand a little more.


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Not really, if they are so confident in their ability to not rape a child  and hold the urges back, then they won't be shunned. I wouldn't shun them. I wouldn't leave my children alone with him, or anyone really, but I wouldn't shun him. If he knew how to control himself and didn't speak to me or about having fantasies of a 4 year old, then I wouldn't shun them.
> 
> But every known p*d*p**** will rape, its a matter of time. There are some who don't act on it, but they will certainly abuse the child in another form -- porn, fantasies, touching their privates...things like that.



I mean by blatantly saying it. No one's just gonna come out and state they are a p*d*p****, that they look at whatever they do get a kick out of it. As I have said before, a p*d*p**** is an indivudal that has an interest in children. Doesn't say anything about them wanting to have sexual contact with them. They might have thoughts about it but they can tell reality is alot more different than how they perceive things in their mind. I doubt your babysitter would just state they are a sex offender or a p*d*p**** of anything of the sort relevant to it. But surely they must have common sense that what goes on in their head stays in their head.

Which comes to your next segment. Not every known p*d*p**** has raped, there are known pedophiles that haven't committed the act. I don't have specifics, but surely there is at least one person with decency enough to keep their hands to their self. This isn't just about those who partake in sex, but also those who only do the partial things as well. I'm sure there is at least one of them who keeps it to themselves, those who only view it somewhere on the maliced side of the internet where it's shadowed, only with few people knowing. Yes, there are pedophiles that devolve into such criminals, but bare in mind many of them do not partake in it.


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> So you're emotional about black rights...does that mean someone of another race can come up to you and say "Since you're black, you're too emotional about the issue" and then disregard your view simply because you have a direct tie to the issue at hand?



I see where you're trying to go with this and its not working............

But on the other hand how do u think some men felt when you wrote this shit



Ishinoue said:


> Disgusting. I hope someone shoots him on the streets.
> ^ fuck that part
> 
> but how in the fuck it go from that to this
> ...


Did you seriously not expect somebody to get pissed off at that comment. and
if u skiped one of my comments I already apologized for that comment


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

@Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki: I didn't even know you were in this thread. I didn't ignore it, I didn't see it >.>

I won't even debate with you, because the first post you made towards me tells me its not worth it lol



> Which comes to your next segment. Not every known p*d*p**** has raped, there are known pedophiles that haven't committed the act.


No, I'm sorry, I don't believe that.

If they didn't rape the poor child, they touched them sexually or forced them to do something else :c

Now if anyone has proof of a p*d*p**** not doing anything harmful to a child, or teaching them that having sex with a child is okay, then please, show them to me. 



> Disgusting. I hope someone shoots him on the streets.
> ^ fuck that part
> but how in the fuck it go from that to this
> 
> Men...


No, you guys jumped the gun. We don't freak out when we see you men on this forum making sexist comments or talking about women like they are their bitches. You guys on this forum genera*lize* women all the time.'

But if you had read the later posts, you would have seen her and me saying she didn't mean ALL men.

I'll be back on tomorrow. I gotta sleepy-sleep :c
Good day y'all!

EDIT:
For mistakes. lol


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> No, I'm sorry, I don't believe that.
> 
> If they didn't rape the poor child, they touched them sexually or forced them to do something else :c
> 
> ...



Have you talked with every pedo about it? Have you gotten every bit of information from them to build your own graph with statistical information down to the tee? I can teel you one thing, that is damn near impossible. Rape or other, there is no doubt there is at least one p*d*p**** who keeps his sexual urges regarding children to himself. Perhaps there is no way of showing you that you can empathize how we think.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Have you talked with every pedo about it? Have you gotten every bit of information from them to build your own graph with statistical information down to the tee? I can teel you one thing, that is damn near impossible. Rape or other, there is no doubt there is at least one p*d*p**** who keeps his sexual urges regarding children to himself. Perhaps there is no way of showing you that you can empathize how we think.



There might be, I said that, but we have no evidence there is. So right now, all Pedophiles rape child. They just do. 

Would you be comfortable around a p*d*p**** (he told you he was) and you had a child with you? He even said "I can control my urges, I promise". But would you feel fine know he was standing there have fantasies about a child? Your child?


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> There might be, I said that, but we have no evidence there is. So right now, all Pedophiles rape child. They just do.
> 
> Would you be comfortable around a p*d*p**** (he told you he was) and you had a child with you? He even said "I can control my urges, I promise". But would you feel fine know he was standing there have fantasies about a child? Your child?



And we have no evidence to back up your baseless assumptions. Clumping together a group of people without logical reasoning is ridiculous.

Also, don't give me that shit, that is a hypothetical situation which will never happen. If and when (like it'll ever happen...) it comes to the time that happens, I will have my answer, which is still irrelevant to this conversation. The end.


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> @Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki: I didn't even know you were in this thread. I didn't ignore it, I didn't see it >.>
> 
> I won't even debate with you, because the first post you made towards me tells me its not worth it lol
> 
> ...



Believe it or not *I* don't do that and never will for one I raised my two sisters by myself So why would I say that about a woman If I don't wont other men making comments like that about my sisters.See there actually are some men that *DO*care about u women: If u don't believe me check my posting history


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I won't even debate with you, because the first post you made towards me tells me its not worth it lol



You just gave up trying to argue against me because you can't meet my arguments.

I could even give you a logical explanation why: The fact that you bothered to reply to some people who throw insults at your, or other people's, face while you won't bother to reply to me (who argues against you with logical arguments rather than insults) proves that you cannot actually meet my arguments.

Instead you escape by claiming that I am not worth arguing with.



Emma Bradley said:


> Now if anyone has proof of a p*d*p**** not doing anything harmful to a child, or teaching them that having sex with a child is okay, then please, show them to me.



We don't need proof. You're the one who needs to show some proof.

You're saying that a subset of a larger population represents the entirety of the larger population, which is only correct if the larger population has been sampled without bias. Accepting the subset as an accurate reflection of the larger population is very stupid and very dangerous.

Otherwise you could do the following interesting and logical jump: Robbers are humans -> Thus all humans are robbers.

(robbers are a subset of the overall human population)

Compare with this: All child molesters are paedophiles -> Thus all paedophiles are child molesters

(child molesters are a sub set of the overall group of paedophiles)

Both statements are true IF you do not look outside the biased samples. If you look ONLY at the group of arrested robbers then naturally all of them will be both humans and robbers. It is only within that very limited group of samples you will be able to say, however, that all humans are robbers.

The same is true for paedophiles because it is possible to be a paedophile and not a child molester on account of paedophilia being a paraphilia and not a criminal label (though the newspapers are keen on the latter).


----------



## GodOfAzure (May 23, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Not really, if they are so confident in their ability to not rape a child  and hold the urges back, then they won't be shunned. *I wouldn't shun them.* I wouldn't leave my children alone with him, or anyone really, but I wouldn't shun him. If he knew how to control himself and didn't speak to me or about having fantasies of a 4 year old, then I wouldn't shun them.
> 
> But every known p*d*p**** will rape, its a matter of time. There are some who don't act on it, but they will certainly abuse the child in another form -- porn, fantasies, touching their privates...things like that.





Xyloxi said:


> Yes, I'm attracted to those young girls in the exact same manner that I am to  pictures of women. Is that a problem?





Emma Bradley said:


> I wish I could report you where ever you live, because saying that is just disgusting and makes me think you are a p*d*p**** and hunts down children to rape and sexually touch.



.........


----------



## Hinako (May 23, 2010)

Thread's a goldmine


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Post 1

@Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki:
You're a numbnut, ya know. I never saw your arguments, I can't argue with arguments I never even saw 

But the fact that you were showing hostility even before we started told me "immature person! Immature person! Beep! Beep! Immature alert!"



> We don't need proof. You're the one who needs to show some proof.


You want fucking proof to back what I'M saying about how Pedophiles (all we know about) rape children? Then fine! I'll bring it but yet your dumbass can't bring me proof of a p*d*p**** known to exist of NOT raping a child. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



    * Sixty-seven percent of all victims of sexual assault reported to law enforcementagencies were juveniles (under the age of 18) 34% of all victims were under age 12.
    * One of every seven victims of sexual assault reported to law enforcement were under age 6.
    * 8 out of 10 prisoners convicted of sexual assault had committed their crime against a victim under age 18.
    * Convicted rape and sexual assault offenders serving time in State prisons report that two-thirds of their victims were under the age of 18, and 58% of those?or nearly 4 in 10 imprisoned violent sex offenders?said their victims were aged 12 or younger.
    * Four data sets (the FBI?s UCR arrests, State felony court convictions, prison admissions, and the National Crime Victimization Survey) all point to a sex offender who is older than other violent offenders, generally in his early 30?s, and more likely to be white than other violent offenders.
    * On a given day in 1994 there were approximately 234,000 offenders convicted of rape or sexual assault under the care, custody or control of corrections agnecies: nearly 60% of these sex offenders are under conditional supervision in the community.
    * An estimated 24% of those serving time for rape and 19% of those serving time for sexual assault had been on probation or parole at the time of the offense for which they were in State prison in 1991. ( U.S. Department of Justice)
    * Sex offenders were about four times more likely than non-sex offenders to be arrested for another sex crime after their discharge from prison?5.3% of sex offenders vs 1.3% of non-sex offenders.
    * A 1994 National Institute of Health survey of 453 pedophiles, conducted by Dr. Gene Abel, showed these criminals were collectively responsible for the molestation of over 67,000 children. That?s an average of 148 children per individual p*d*p****.
    * An estimated 5.1% (1 of every 20 persons) will serve time in prison during their lifetime. (Criminal Offenders Statistics)
    * ?62.5% of 108,580 persons released from prison in 1983 were re-asserted for a felony or serious misdemeanor within 3 years.?
    * (Bureau of Justice Standards.)
    * ?2/3rds of Sex Offenders in State Prisons had victimized a Child.? (Bureau of Justice Standards.)
    * ?60% of 234,000 sexual offenders in 1994 convicted of rape or sexual assault were under conditional supervision in the community.?
    * ?The median age of the victims of imprisoned sexual offenders was less than 13 years old.? (Bureau of Justice Standards.)
    * ?4 in 10 inmates serving time in jail for intimate violence were on probation or parole at the time of the violent attack on the intimate (someone they knew)? (Criminal Offenders Statistics)
    * 80% of inmates serving time in State Prison for intimate violence had injured or killed their victim.? (Criminal Offenders Statistics)
    * ?96% of female rape victims in 1991, younger than 12 years old, knew their attackers. 20% were victimized by their fathers or step-fathers.? (US Department of Justice)
    * Children younger than 18 were the victims in almost 20% of the violent crimes committed by State Prisoners. 50% were 12 years old or younger. (U.S. Department of Justice.)
    * 25% of prisoners who victimized children had prior convictions for violent crimes. (U.S. Department of Justice.)
    * Between 1976 and 1994, almost 37,000 children were murdered. 66% were less than 1 years old and 58% of those from 1 to 4 years old were killed by beating with fists, or blunt objects or by kicking. (U.S. Department of Justice.) ?Family Members or Acquaintances commit most of the Child Murders.? (Bureau of Criminal Justice Standards.)
    * 1 in 5 violent offenders serving time in a State prison reported having victimized a child.
    * More than half the violent crimes committed against children involved victims age 12 or younger.
    * 7 in 10 offenders with child victims reported that they were imprisoned for a rape or sexual assault.
    * Two-thirds of all prisoners convicted of rape or sexual assault had committed their crime against a child.
    * All but 3% of offenders who committed violent crimes against children were male.
    * Offenders who had victimized a child were on average 5 years older than the violent offenders who had committed their crimes against adults.
    * Nearly 25% of child victimizers were age 40 or older, but about 10% of the inmates with adult victims fell in that age range.
    * While nearly 70% of those serving time for violent crimes against children were white, whites accounted for 40% of those imprisoned for violent crimes against adults.
    * Inmates who victimized children were less likely than other inmates to have a prior criminal record?nearly a third of child-victimizers had never been arrested prior to the current offense, compared to less than 20% of those who victimized adults.
    * Violent child-victimizers were substantially more likely than those with adult victims to have been physically or sexually abused when they were children, though the majority of violent offenders, regardless of victim age, did not have a history of such abuse.
    * About 14% of child victimizers carried a weapon during the violent crime, compared to nearly half of those who victimized adults.
    * About 10% of violent offenders with child victims received life or death sentences and the average prison term was 11 years, somewhat shorter average sentences than received by those with adult victims.
    * 3 in 10 child victimizers reported that they had committed their crimes against multiple victims; they were more likely than those who victimized adults to have had multiple victims.
    * 3 in 4 child victims of violence were female.
    * For the vast majority of child victimizers in State prison, the victim was someone they knew before the crime.
    * A third had committed their crime against their own child, about half had a relationship with the victim as a friend, acquaintance, or relative other than offspring. About 1 in 7 reported the victim to have been a stranger to them.
    * Three-quarters of the violent victimizations of children took place in either the victim?s home or the offender?s home.
    * 4 in 10 child victims of violence suffered either a forcible rape or another injury
    * Statistics
    * The Statistics of Teacher sexual abuse to Students
    * The best estimate is that 15% of students will be sexually abused by a member of the school staff during their school career.
    * Though, when the American Association of University Women Foundation surveyed more than 1,600 students in eighth through 11th grade, 25 percent of the girls and 10 percent of the boys who said they had been harassed or abused said the harasser was a school employee.
    * The number of K-12 public and private school students in 1996 who have been or will be sexually abused by a member of the school staff is nearly 7 million of 51,331,000.
    * Between 1% and 5% of teachers sexually abuse or harass students.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Post 3


Some more.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Pedophilia is a paraphilia that involves an abnormal interest in children. A paraphilia is a disorder that is characterized by recurrent intense sexual urges and sexually arousing fantasies generally involving: nonhuman objects; the suffering or humiliation of oneself or one's partner (not merely simulated); or animals, children, or other nonconsenting persons. Pedophilia is also a psychosexual disorder in which the fantasy or actual act of engaging in sexual activity with prepubertal children is the preferred or exclusive means of achieving sexual excitement and gratification. It may be directed toward children of the same sex or children of the other sex. Some pedophiles are attracted to both boys and girls. Some are attracted only to children, while others are attracted to adults as well as to children.

Pedophilia is defined by mental health professionals as a mental disorder, but the American legal system defines acting on a pedophilic urge as a criminal act.
Description

The focus of pedophilia is sexual activity with a child. Many courts interpret this reference to age to mean children under the age of 18. Most mental health professionals, however, confine the definition of pedophilia to sexual activity with prepubescent children, who are generally age 13 or younger. The term ephebophilia , derived from the Greek word for "youth," is sometimes used to describe sexual interest in young people in the first stages of puberty.

The sexual behaviors involved in pedophilia cover a range of activities and may or may not involve the use of force. Some pedophiles limit their behaviors to exposing themselves or masturbating in front of the child, or fondling or undressing the child, but without genital contact. Others, however, compel the child to participate in oral sex or full genital intercourse.

The most common overt aspect of pedophilia is an intense interest in children. There is no typical p*d*p****. Pedophiles may be young or old, male or female, although the great majority are males. Unfortunately, some pedophiles are professionals who are entrusted with educating or maintaining the health and well-being of young persons, while others are entrusted with children to whom they are related by blood or marriage.
Causes and symptoms
Causes

A variety of different theories exist as to the causes of pedophilia. A few researchers attribute pedophilia along with the other paraphilias to biology. They hold that testosterone, one of the male sex hormones, predisposes men to develop deviant sexual behaviors. As far as genetic factors are concerned, as of 2002 no researchers have claimed to have discovered or mapped a gene for pedophilia.

Most experts regard pedophilia as resulting from psychosocial factors rather than biological characteristics. Some think that pedophilia is the result of having been sexually abused as a child. Still others think that it derives from the person's interactions with parents during their early years of life. Some researchers attribute pedophilia to arrested emotional development; that is, the p*d*p**** is attracted to children because he or she has never matured psychologically. Some regard pedophilia as the result of a distorted need to dominate a sexual partner. Since children are smaller and usually weaker than adults, they may be regarded as nonthreatening potential partners. This drive for domination is sometimes thought to explain why most pedophiles are males.
Symptoms

A p*d*p**** is often very attractive to the children who are potential victims. Potential pedophiles may volunteer their services to athletic teams, Scout troops, or religious or civic organizations that serve youth. In some cases, pedophiles who are attracted to children within their extended family may offer to baby-sit for their relatives. They often have good interpersonal skills with children and can easily gain the children's trust.

Some pedophiles offer rationalizations or excuses that enable them to avoid assuming responsibility for their actions. They may blame the children for being too attractive or sexually provocative. They may also maintain that they are "teaching" the child about "the facts of life" or "love"; this rationalization is frequently offered by pedophiles who have molested children related to them. All these rationalizations may be found in pornography with pedophilic themes.
Demographics

Pedophilia is one of the more common paraphilias; the large worldwide market for child pornography suggests that it is more frequent in the general population than prison statistics would indicate. Together with voyeurism and exhibitionism , pedophilia is one of the three paraphilias most commonly leading to arrest by the police.

The onset of pedophilia usually occurs during adolescence. Occasional pedophiles begin their activities during middle age but this late onset is uncommon. In the United States, about 50% of men arrested for pedophilia are married.

The frequency of behavior associated with pedophilia varies with psychosocial stress . As the p*d*p****'s stress levels increase, the frequency of his or her acting out generally rises also.

Pedophilia is more common among males than among females. In addition, the rate of recidivism for persons with a pedophilic preference for males is approximately twice that of pedophiles who prefer females.

Little is known about the incidence of pedophilia in different racial or ethnic groups.
Diagnosis

According to the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders , fourth edition text revised, the following criteria must be met to establish a diagnosis of pedophilia.

    * Over a period of at least six months, the affected person experiences recurrent, intense and sexually arousing fantasies, sexual urges or actual behaviors involving sexual activity with a prepubescent child or children aged 13 or younger.
    * The fantasies, sexual urges or behaviors cause clinically significant distress or impairment in social, occupational or other important areas of daily functioning.
    * The affected person must be at least age sixteen and be at least five years older than the child or children who are the objects or targets of attention or sexual activity.

A diagnosis of pedophilia cannot be assigned to an individual in late adolescence (age 17 to 19) who is involved in an ongoing sexual relationship with a 12- or 13-year-old person.

In establishing a diagnosis of pedophilia, it is important for a mental health professional to determine if the patient is attracted to males, females or both. It is also important to determine whether i*c*st is a factor in the relationship. Finally, the doctor must determine whether the pedophilia is exclusive or nonexclusive; that is, whether the patient is attracted only to children (exclusive pedophilia) or to adults as well as to children (nonexclusive pedophilia).

One difficulty with the diagnosis of the disorder is that persons with pedophilia rarely seek help voluntarily from mental health professionals. Instead, counseling and treatment is often the result of a court order. An interview that establishes the criteria for diagnosis listed above may be enough to diagnose the condition, or surveillance or Internet records obtained through the criminal investigation may also be used.

An additional complication in diagnosis is that the paraphilias as a group have a high rate of comorbidity with one another and an equally high rate of comorbidity with major depression, anxiety disorders, and substance abuse disorders. A person diagnosed with pedophilia may also meet the criteria for exhibitionism or for a substance abuse or mood disorder.
Treatments

In the earliest stages of behavior modification therapy, pedophiles may be narrowly viewed as being attracted to inappropriate persons. Such aversive stimuli as electric shocks have been administered to persons undergoing therapy for pedophilia. This approach has not been very successful.

In 2002, the most common form of treatment for pedophilia is psychotherapy , often of many years' duration. It does not have a high rate of success in inducing pedophiles to change their behavior.

Pedophilia may also be treated with medications. The three classes of medications most often used to treat pedophilia (and other paraphilias) are: female hormones, particularly medroxyprogesterone acetate, or MPA; luteinizing hormone-releasing hormone (LHRH) agonists, which include such drugs as triptorelin (Trelstar), leuprolide acetate, and goserelin acetate; and anti-androgens, which block the uptake and metabolism of testosterone as well as reducing blood levels of this hormone. Most clinical studies of these drugs have been done in Germany, where the legal system has allowed their use in treating repeat sexual offenders since the 1970s. The anti-androgens in particular have been shown to be effective in reducing the rate of recidivism.

Surgical castration is sometimes offered as a treatment to pedophiles who are repeat offenders or who have pleaded guilty to violent rape.

Increasingly, pedophiles are being prosecuted under criminal statutes and being sentenced to prison terms. Imprisonment removes them from society for a period of time but does not usually remove their pedophilic tendencies. In 2002, many states have begun to publish the names of persons being released from prison after serving time for pedophilia. Legal challenges to this practice are pending in various jurisdictions.

Read more 




I'm done for the night. I hate arguing with ignorant losers. 

Sorry for the triple post, but he asked for something and I gave it to him. Although I could have found a lot more, I'm too tired and its later.


----------



## GodOfAzure (May 23, 2010)

Ad hominem attacks are rather pointless, he said prove that ALL Pedophiles are child molesters not find cases of child molesters.. Kudos on your ability to copy and paste though.


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2010)

Wow, GodOfAzure is posting a lot in this thread. :amazed


----------



## GodOfAzure (May 23, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> Wow, GodOfAzure is posting a lot in this thread. :amazed



I just can't stand the level of contradiction and they remain so adamant that they're the ones who are right 

I'll go back to being a ninja now. /stealth


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2010)

GodOfAzure said:


> I just can't stand the level of contradiction and they remain so adamant that they're the ones who are right
> 
> I'll go back to being a ninja now. /stealth



Shit, where's my Master Ball?! 

*GodOfAzure Got Away!*


----------



## Xyloxi (May 24, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I wish I could report you where ever you live, because saying that is just disgusting and makes me think you are a p*d*p**** and hunts down children to rape and sexually touch.



As I said, I'm part of the great homosexual conspiracy.


----------



## Damaris (May 24, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> As I said, I'm part of the great homosexual conspiracy.



Really? This thread was finally about to die, and you had to post one last time to get a parting shot at someone who probably isn't even online anymore?


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2010)

Damaris said:


> Really? This thread was finally about to die, and you had to post one last time to get a parting shot at someone who probably isn't even online anymore?





Bump other threads so this one sinks to oblivion


----------



## Damaris (May 24, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> Bump other threads so this one sinks to oblivion



i bumped the megan fox one with my love !


----------



## Gino (May 24, 2010)

WHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:WOW

On topic Tragic tragic


----------



## Chibibaki (May 24, 2010)

Sadly this comes as little shock. Over the past 20 years public libraries have become one of the top locations for people who would victimize children.


----------



## Laveyh (May 24, 2010)

Seeing as this is already bumped, I guess there's no danger in me posting:

This is sick, but it's not unusual. In Norway we had a case for many years with the 'Pocketman' getting boys to go in his pockets and touch him. He got caught in January last year, but still. He did that for years and years. 
There are sick bastards in the world.


----------



## Purgatory (May 24, 2010)

Laveyh said:


> Seeing as this is already bumped, I guess there's no danger in me posting:
> 
> This is sick, but it's not unusual. In Norway we had a case for many years with the 'Pocketman' getting boys to go in his pockets and touch him. He got caught in January last year, but still. He did that for years and years.
> There are sick bastards in the world.



So he got caught with little boys touching his pocket monster, interesting...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

I bet she was dressed up all sexy, right?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 24, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> You're a *numbnut*, ya know. I never saw your arguments, I can't argue with arguments I never even saw



Quit your ad hominem attacks.



Emma Bradley said:


> But the fact that you were showing hostility even before we started told me "immature person! Immature person! Beep! Beep! Immature alert!"



You are seriously calling ME immature?



Emma Bradley said:


> You want fucking proof to back what I'M saying about how Pedophiles (all we know about) rape children? Then fine! I'll bring it but yet your *dumbass **can't bring me proof of a p*d*p**** known to exist of NOT raping a child.*



Another ad hominem attack.

As for the bolded part: I ALREADY HAVE.

The problem is that you can't provide evidence to your own statement because WE DON'T KNOW HOW MANY PAEDOPHILES THERE ARE IN TOTAL. We know absolutely NOTHING about the overall population. All we know about are those convicted for crimes, because those who have not committed crimes are not known paedophiles. This is because no paedophile is likely to tell anyone else he or she is one.

Now I'm going to waste some time arguing against your pointless statistics.



Emma Bradley said:


> * Sixty-seven percent of all victims of sexual assault reported to law enforcementagencies were juveniles (under the age of 18) 34% of all victims were under age 12.
> * One of every seven victims of sexual assault reported to law enforcement were under age 6.
> * 8 out of 10 prisoners convicted of sexual assault had committed their crime against a victim under age 18.
> * Convicted rape and sexual assault offenders serving time in State prisons report that two-thirds of their victims were under the age of 18, and 58% of those?or nearly 4 in 10 imprisoned violent sex offenders?said their victims were aged 12 or younger.
> ...



Convicts.



Emma Bradley said:


> * Sex offenders were about four times more likely than non-sex offenders to be arrested for another sex crime after their discharge from prison?5.3% of sex offenders vs 1.3% of non-sex offenders.



That's the first piece of interesting information in your list. Notice, however, that the 5.3 vs 1.3 ratings apply to sex crimes only which means that the statistics are pointless for comparison.

All it says is that sex criminals are more likely than other criminals to commit sex crimes. It doesn't say that sex criminals are more likely than other criminals to committ the same crime they were initially arrested for.

A thief is still more likely to steal or commit a related crime than a rapist is likely to rape.



Emma Bradley said:


> * A 1994 National Institute of Health survey of 453 pedophiles, conducted by Dr. Gene Abel, showed these criminals were collectively responsible for the molestation of over 67,000 children. That?s an average of 148 children per individual p*d*p****.



Those statistics are only interesting if they represent paedophiles as a whole, but because they have been picked from only convicts they are largely irrelevant.

Let me give you an example:

If I were to conduct a survey of murderers I could cherry pick a sample group of a 100 murders all serial killers. Those serial killers will not represent murderers as a whole. They will represent serial killers only. They will, however, prove that each of them has killed X number of victims.



Emma Bradley said:


> * An estimated 5.1% (1 of every 20 persons) will serve time in prison during their lifetime. (Criminal Offenders Statistics)
> * ?62.5% of 108,580 persons released from prison in 1983 were re-asserted for a felony or serious misdemeanor within 3 years.?
> * (Bureau of Justice Standards.)
> * ?2/3rds of Sex Offenders in State Prisons had victimized a Child.? (Bureau of Justice Standards.)
> ...



Once again you're speaking of convicts.

Noticed that none of your statistics you've showed deals with paedophiles as a whole? Your statistics deal exclusively with convicts.



Emma Bradley said:


> * Children younger than 18 were the victims in almost 20% of the violent crimes committed by State Prisoners. 50% were 12 years old or younger. (U.S. Department of Justice.)
> ** SNIP **
> * Between 1% and 5% of teachers sexually abuse or harass students.



That also says nothing about non-convicts.

You need statistics that deal with people not convicted AT ALL in order to say anything relevant about the larger population. If you can't get those statistics the only people you will be able to say anything about are those convicted.

It's like asking everyone who goes to MacDonalds if they like to go to MacDonalds. Surely if you did you would surprisingly find that probably about 99% of all those people who go to MacDonalds actually DO like to go to MacDonalds but those numbers tell you nothing about what people who DON'T go to MacDonalds think about going to MacDonalds.


----------



## Zhariel (May 24, 2010)

^ Can this please be /thread now?


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2010)

Requesting thread closure


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 24, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> *snip*



That was just a description of the paraphilia. Completely irrelevant.



Emma Bradley said:


> _The frequency of behavior associated with pedophilia varies with psychosocial stress . As the p*d*p****'s stress levels increase, the frequency of his or her acting out generally rises also._



Interesting. That has, of course, nothing to do what you just said but it seems to suggest that there is a correlation between stress and sexual abuse. This seems to indicate to me that the stress level can be reduced to prevent abuse and that stress, in turn, could reduced my removing the hysteria around the paraphilia itself.



Emma Bradley said:


> _One difficulty with the diagnosis of the disorder is that persons with pedophilia *rarely seek help voluntarily *from mental health professionals. Instead, counseling and treatment is often the result of a court order. An interview that establishes the criteria for diagnosis listed above may be enough to diagnose the condition, or surveillance or Internet records obtained through the criminal investigation may also be used._



I'm not really sorry about this, but you just fucking owned yourself.

That's the ONLY relevant thing you have said in this thread and it supports MY argument and not yours.



Emma Bradley said:


> I'm done for the night. I hate arguing with ignorant losers.



Your third ad hominem attack.

I guess you don't even know what that is, though.



Emma Bradley said:


> Sorry for the triple post, but he asked for something and I gave it to him. Although I could have found a lot more, I'm too tired and its later.



I'm sorry but you still haven't posted anything that supports your own claim or counters my argument.


----------



## fuuki (May 24, 2010)

martryn said:


> The funny thing is, despite these comments, most people on the forums are against the death penalty.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> No, he shouldn't be executed.
> 
> He should be flayed every day for a year.





Caelus said:


> He should be forced to join NF as punishment.
> 
> 
> And executed?





Xyloxi said:


> No, he should have his cock nibbled off by guinea pigs so he can't offend again.





colours said:


> his dick should be cut up and served in your soup






It's quite obvious that we're more for the cruel & unusual punishment.


----------



## Purgatory (May 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I bet she was dressed up all sexy, right?



I doubt it, why would book worms dress up sexy..hmmm?


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (May 24, 2010)

Eww, that guy is ugly and disgusting. . .


----------



## Eboue (May 24, 2010)

I love emma bradleys BEEP BEEP IMMATURE ALERT. Yeah, so mature you do robot noises and pretend its an alert. Classic.


----------



## Purgatory (May 24, 2010)

Eboue said:


> I love emma bradleys BEEP BEEP IMMATURE ALERT. Yeah, so mature you do robot noises and pretend its an alert. Classic.



I love how she identifies those who bring up US law and the justice system as supporters of child rapists and pedophiles just because we don't agree with how we think like her.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 24, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> I love how she identifies those who bring up US law and the justice system as supporters of child rapists and pedophiles just because we don't agree with how we think like her.



That's because the US law and justice system are quite obviously run by NAMBLA.


----------



## Purgatory (May 24, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> That's because the US law and justice system are quite obviously run by NAMBLA.



I don't mean the corrupt judges, I mean the theoretical, how the law is originally written, how the justice system is SUPPOSED to work.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 24, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> I don't mean the corrupt judges, I mean the theoretical, how the law is originally written, how the justice system is SUPPOSED to work.



Then that's a ridiculous argument, the law seems reasonable, it's pretty totalitarian if the law can punish people for thought crime as Emma Bradley seemed to suggest.


----------



## Purgatory (May 24, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Then that's a ridiculous argument, the law seems reasonable, it's pretty totalitarian if the law can punish people for thought crime as Emma Bradley seemed to suggest.



Emma should live in 1984 and see how it feels.


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Emma should live in 1984 and see how it feels.



Certainly won't feel like 2:30 anymore
Or 3:30
...Or 4:30.


----------



## Purgatory (May 24, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> Certainly won't feel like 2:30 anymore
> Or 3:30
> ...Or 4:30.



Why are you taking lines from a commercial for that energy supplement?


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Why are you taking lines from a commercial for that energy supplement?



It's what I do


----------



## GodOfAzure (May 24, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> It's what I do



Your sig won't stop catching my eye


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2010)

GodOfAzure said:


> Your sig won't stop catching my eye



It's to attract wild GodOfAzures, gotcha now! 

*throws ultra ball*


----------



## GodOfAzure (May 24, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> It's to attract wild GodOfAzures, gotcha now!
> 
> *throws ultra ball*



Good luck with th.. 



FFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Yellow (May 24, 2010)

She wanted it. Fucking slut. Why didn't she scream or run when he asked her about the color of her underwear?


----------



## GodOfAzure (May 24, 2010)

Yellow said:


> She wanted it. Fucking slut. Why didn't she scream or run when he asked her about the color of her underwear?



She was too embarrassed to say she wasn't wearing any out loud


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 25, 2010)




----------

